# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  कुछ विचार आप के लिये

## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

दोस्तों अपने विचार व्यक्त कराय और बताय यह सूत्र कयास कई क्या चालू रहका जय या बंद कर डे

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## vedant thakur

पाठक जी कहाँ कहाँ से लाये हैं ये अनमोल मोती चुनकर .......... :salut:

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

........

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

...................

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

...................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ........

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  .....

----------


## ashwanimale

चालू ................. रखिये बढ़िया है, सूत्र, और सभी पोस्ट भी बढ़िया हैं, आगे क्या कहूँ, सोचता हूँ की जयादा प्रशंशा करना उचित नहीं,

----------


## ks patak

THANKS ASHWANI JEE.......SINCE VERY FEW COME TO SEE THIS...I DONT WANT TO WASTE TIME AND EFFORT...ANY WAY I WILL KEEP POSTING HERE  


> चालू ................. रखिये बढ़िया है, सूत्र, और सभी पोस्ट भी बढ़िया हैं, आगे क्या कहूँ, सोचता हूँ की जयादा प्रशंशा करना उचित नहीं,

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

................................................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## sultania

कृपया पोस्ट जारी रखे

----------


## ks patak

किस के लिया चाँद भै…कोइ तो आया ता नहीं फिर भी आप का हुकुम सर अखो पर 


> कृपया पोस्ट जारी रखे

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## tu gadha

.............

----------


## ks patak

..................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## tu gadha

................

----------


## tu gadha

> ..................


एकदम सही बात पाठक साहब

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## DIWANA DON

> Attachment 767782...........................





> Attachment 767781....................





> Attachment 767780,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





> Attachment 767779....................



*मस्त ...बहुत सुंदर पोस्टिंग*

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

...................

----------


## gangu teli

बहुत अच्छे विचारोँ से परिपूर्ण सूत्र है पाठक जी ........ एक दो पेज देखे है ...  अच्छा लगे ...   !!!!

----------


## .jaguar.

> Attachment 768023...............................


i luv chanakya..................

----------


## DIWANA DON

> Attachment 768034...................



*बहुत ही सुंदर विचार धारा*

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

..................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

...................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

..................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

.....................................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

........

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

......................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## ks patak

uma jee i am very great full and happy to see your photo on this sutra...thanks a lot real friend 


> ``````````````````Attachment 769580





> `````````````

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

BEST QUOTE OF THE DAY

----------


## khayaal

***************

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

***************

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

****************

----------


## khayaal

or may be both

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## umabua

सकारात्मक सोच  उन्नति का द्वार होती है ..

----------


## umabua

जो दिखता है वह भ्रम भी हो सकता है .. सकारात्मक सोच  से भ्रम को दूर किया जा सकता है  ..

----------


## ks patak

उमा जी बस ईसी तरह होसला बढ़ा टी रहे तो इस सूत्र से  बहुत ज्ञान और अप्प का प्यार मिलता रहे गा ....हार्दिक धन्यवाद उमा जी 


> सकारात्मक सोच  उन्नति का द्वार होती है ..





> जो दिखता है वह भ्रम भी हो सकता है .. सकारात्मक सोच  से भ्रम को दूर किया जा सकता है  ..

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

> Attachment 768470..........................


[QUOTE=ks patak;1920261]Attachment 768470..........................

बाल मजदूरी कराना या उसका प्रचार गलत है मेरे भाई इसलिए dislike लेकिन विचार अच्छा है इसलिए लिकी.....

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

> ...........................


picture acchi hai par vichar kahan hai.

----------


## ks patak

vichar aap kay dimag may....jo issay daykh kar khyal aya...vehi vichar hai dost....


> picture acchi hai par vichar kahan hai.

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

/////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

///////////////////////////

----------


## umabua

``````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.......................................

----------


## ks patak

............................................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## uttarakhandi

> ``````````````````Attachment 773046



samajh kuch nahi aaya lekin accha lag raha hai padhane me.......padha likha hone ki feeling si aa rahi hai.

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## uttarakhandi

> *************


yaar feel ki spelling theek kar do

----------


## khayaal

that's not written by me so can't correct that , sorry

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## khayaal

**********

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## uttarakhandi

> Attachment 774068...........................


दोस्त माँ तो सबके होती है लेकिन किस्मत वाले वो होते हैं जिनकी माँ उनके साथ रहती है........ ।

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

****************

----------


## khayaal

****************

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत अच्छे विचार हैं जनाब <<<<<<<<

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

*yaar jee...aur sabhi dosto ka swagat hai*

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## raghvendra11

काफी अच्छा सूत्र है
सूत्र के पंख कमजोर न होने दे

----------


## ks patak

bahut shukria dost....aap issi taraha sutra par aya tay rahay to it will fly 


> काफी अच्छा सूत्र है
> सूत्र के पंख कमजोर न होने दे

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

//////////////////

----------


## ks patak

//////////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

Attachment 775752........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## uttarakhandi

> ........................


Lekin mujhe aaj tak samajh nahi aaya... Ki ye beti hi to kahin ja kar kisi ki patni banati hai . 


Pati bechara agar patni ka sath n de to namard aur jimmedariyon se bhagane wala aur agar sath de to joru ka gulam. Beti ke pita bhi ajeeb..... Damad kare to bahut accha lekin agar ladaka sasur ka sath de to ....... Aap janate hi hai....?


vaise mera manana hai betiyan bhi tabhi tak betiyan hai jab tak door hai.....paas aur sath rah kar nibhayen to jane. Bachpan tak to ladaka bhi shrawan kumar rahata hai.

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

/////////////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## uttarakhandi

> .............................


Mafi chahata hun, lekin ye sidhant galat hai. Apne atmsamman aur jindagi ko sirf isliye badal dena ki kisi ko vo pasand nahi galat hai.

----------


## ks patak

yeh kaval ki ka ak vichar hai...aap ko nahi pasand to koi baat nahi dost...


> Mafi chahata hun, lekin ye sidhant galat hai. Apne atmsamman aur jindagi ko sirf isliye badal dena ki kisi ko vo pasand nahi galat hai.

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर विचार हे आप के ............

----------


## ks patak

sushik jee swagat hai dost...bahut-bahut shukria dost....


> बहुत ही सुन्दर विचार हे आप के ............

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

...................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## khayaal

***************

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## umabua

````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## sushilnkt

ओ पाठक जी ..... सरे विचार में ही करागा तो थे काई करोला ...................

----------


## jai 123

पाठक जी आपके विचार बहुत ही प्रेरणा दायक और ज्ञान वर्धक है , मनुष्य अपने जीवन मैं अनेक गलतिया करता है , ये विचार ही है जो उसे आगे बढने को प्रेरित करते रहते है ,

----------


## ks patak

..........................




> ओ पाठक जी ..... सरे विचार में ही करागा तो थे काई करोला ...................






> पाठक जी आपके विचार बहुत ही प्रेरणा दायक और ज्ञान वर्धक है , मनुष्य अपने जीवन मैं अनेक गलतिया करता है , ये विचार ही है जो उसे आगे बढने को प्रेरित करते रहते है ,

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yaar dost swagat hai

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## khayaal

**********

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## ks patak

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

> THANKS ASHWANI JEE.......SINCE VERY FEW COME TO SEE THIS...I DONT WANT TO WASTE TIME AND EFFORT...ANY WAY I WILL KEEP POSTING HERE


मित्र ऐसी बात नही है की आपको कमेंट्स नही मिल रहे. 
सर्व प्रथम ऐसे सूत्रों का निर्माण कम ही होता है, और सबसे बड़ी बात... ऐसे सूत्रों के ऐसे सद्विचारों के चाहने वाले , प्रशंसक बहुत कम ही हैं.
यह तो एक बात रही..... 
इस को कहते हैं ----------एक करेला और नीम चढ़ा......
अर्थात....
एक तो ऐसा सूत्र उस पर यह ..... प्रशासकों की और से प्रशंसकों का काम उन्होंने स्वयम कम कर दिया है. 
वह ऐसे........... बस  प्रशंसक ने  LIKE को क्लिक कर  देना है बस.

Like पर क्लिक करने से प्रशंसक को रेपो देने की भी सुध नही रहती जी. क्लिक करने के बाद .... कौन लिखे दो शब्द. 
मेरे जैसे नादाँ तो कम ही हैं जो लिखते ही जाते हैं.

अब बात Dislike की सूत्र भ्रमण करता सदस्य सोचता है कौन मुझे देख रहा है कर दो इसे dislike. 
और भी बाते हैं dislike जिन्हें मैं यहाँ लिखना उचित नही समझता. 
आप सब विद्वान हैं भली  भाँती जानते हैं.

----------


## lalji1964

कुछ विचार आप के लिय

----------


## ks patak

kamal jee utsaha badha nay kay leya hardik dhnywad dost...


> मित्र ऐसी बात नही है की आपको कमेंट्स नही मिल रहे. 
> सर्व प्रथम ऐसे सूत्रों का निर्माण कम ही होता है, और सबसे बड़ी बात... ऐसे सूत्रों के ऐसे सद्विचारों के चाहने वाले , प्रशंसक बहुत कम ही हैं.
> यह तो एक बात रही..... 
> इस को कहते हैं ----------एक करेला और नीम चढ़ा......
> अर्थात....
> एक तो ऐसा सूत्र उस पर यह ..... प्रशासकों की और से प्रशंसकों का काम उन्होंने स्वयम कम कर दिया है. 
> वह ऐसे........... बस  प्रशंसक ने  LIKE को क्लिक कर  देना है बस.
> 
> Like पर क्लिक करने से प्रशंसक को रेपो देने की भी सुध नही रहती जी. क्लिक करने के बाद .... कौन लिखे दो शब्द. 
> ...

----------


## ks patak

kamal jee utsaha badha nay kay leya hardik dhnywad dost...


...........................hardik shukria mitra ....





> मित्र ऐसी बात नही है की आपको कमेंट्स नही मिल रहे.





> सर्व प्रथम ऐसे सूत्रों का निर्माण कम ही होता है, और सबसे बड़ी बात... ऐसे सूत्रों के ऐसे सद्विचारों के चाहने वाले , प्रशंसक बहुत कम ही हैं.
> यह तो एक बात रही..... 
> इस को कहते हैं ----------एक करेला और नीम चढ़ा......
> अर्थात....
> एक तो ऐसा सूत्र उस पर यह ..... प्रशासकों की और से प्रशंसकों का काम उन्होंने स्वयम कम कर दिया है. 
> वह ऐसे........... बस  प्रशंसक ने  LIKE को क्लिक कर  देना है बस.
> 
> Like पर क्लिक करने से प्रशंसक को रेपो देने की भी सुध नही रहती जी. क्लिक करने के बाद .... कौन लिखे दो शब्द. 
> मेरे जैसे नादाँ तो कम ही हैं जो लिखते ही जाते हैं.
> ...

----------


## ks patak

kamal jee utsaha badha nay kay leya hardik dhnywad dost...


Attachment 777411...........................hardik shukria mitra ....





> मित्र ऐसी बात नही है की आपको कमेंट्स नही मिल रहे.





> सर्व प्रथम ऐसे सूत्रों का निर्माण कम ही होता है, और सबसे बड़ी बात... ऐसे सूत्रों के ऐसे सद्विचारों के चाहने वाले , प्रशंसक बहुत कम ही हैं.
> यह तो एक बात रही..... 
> इस को कहते हैं ----------एक करेला और नीम चढ़ा......
> अर्थात....
> एक तो ऐसा सूत्र उस पर यह ..... प्रशासकों की और से प्रशंसकों का काम उन्होंने स्वयम कम कर दिया है. 
> वह ऐसे........... बस  प्रशंसक ने  LIKE को क्लिक कर  देना है बस.
> 
> Like पर क्लिक करने से प्रशंसक को रेपो देने की भी सुध नही रहती जी. क्लिक करने के बाद .... कौन लिखे दो शब्द. 
> मेरे जैसे नादाँ तो कम ही हैं जो लिखते ही जाते हैं.
> ...


...............................................

----------


## .jaguar.

उत्तम अतिउत्तम .

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

_जब भक्ति भोजन में मिलती है तो प्रसाद बन जाता है .
  जब पानी में मिलती है तो चरणामृत बन जाता है।
  जब घर में मिलती है तो वह मदिंर बन जाता है.
  जब व्यक्ति में मिल जाती है तो वह भक्त बन जाता है।।
_*ऊँ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय....!!!!*

----------


## Kamal Ji

Attachment 777413
.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

Attachment 777414
.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

Attachment 777415
अति महतवपूर्ण सुचना !
 मित्रो ! भारत सरकार हम नागरिको से " गौ हत्या" करने या न करने के बारे  में विचार जानना चाहती है और हम सब के समर्थन से इस देश में " गौ हत्या "  बंद हो सकती है ! 'गौ माता ' की रक्षा के लिए आप अपने विचार इस ईमेल आईडी  "rsc2pet@sansad.nic.in" पर भेज सकते है ! ईमेल भेजते समय अपना मोबाइल नंबर  और शहर का नाम लिखे !
 मित्रो, आपके द्वारा भेजा गया एक ईमेल इस देश को सही दिशा दे सकता है ! 'गौ माता ' को बचाने के लिए कृपया 2 मिनट का समय देकर ईमेल जरुर करे !
 और इस पोस्ट को शेयर कर के ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगो को इसके बारे में बताये !
 धन्यवाद ! 
वन्दे मातरम !

 गौ रक्षा क्रांति से ही,,,,,,सनातन संस्कृति की रक्षा का आन्दोलन आरंभ  होगा,,गौ बचेगी तो सनातन बचेगा गौ का अस्तित्व मिटा तो सनातन नष्ट हो  जायेगा !! गौ हत्या के विरुद्ध एक हो जाओ !! 
गर्व सेकहो हम हिन्दू हैं

----------


## Kamal Ji

Attachment 777416
...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

*happy friendship day to  my dear friend*

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

***************

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

********

----------


## khayaal

***************

----------


## khayaal

****************

----------


## ks patak

...................

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह निवेदन गर्मियों के लिए है.
पर यह सहेज कर ( मस्तिष्क में ) रखने वाली बात है सो.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## ashwanimale

> ........................


वाह क्या गजब विचार प्रस्तुत किया आपने, मैंने छाप लिया दिल में

----------


## ashwanimale

> ...........................


यह भी पसंद आया थैंक्स

----------


## Kamal Ji

> वाह क्या गजब विचार प्रस्तुत किया आपने, मैंने छाप लिया दिल में





> यह भी पसंद आया थैंक्स


शुक्र है परमात्मा का , किसी को तो  तरस आया पोस्ट का रिप्लाई देने के लिए.
धन्यवाद नियामक जी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.................

----------


## ks patak

..................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

आपको कौन मिलता है, यह समय तय करता है!
आप उनमें से किसका साथ चाहते हैं, यह आप तय करते हैं!
और उनमें से कौन आपके साथ रहता है, यह आपका व्यहार तय करता है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

किसी के दिल को चोट पहुचाकर, माफ़ी मांगना बहुत ही आसान है;
लेकिन खुद चोट खाकर, दूसरों को माफ़ करना बहुत मुशकिल है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

स्वास्थ्य सबसे बड़ी दौलत है! संतोष सबसे बड़ा खजाना है! आत्म -विश्वास सबसे बड़ा मित्र है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

वक़्त भी सिखाता है और टीचर भी!
पर दोनों में अंतर सिर्फ इतना है कि टीचर लिखाकर इम्तिहान लेता है; और वक़्त इम्तिहान लेकर सिखाता है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

अंधकार से कभी अंधकार को मिटाया नहीं जा सकता;
सिर्फ प्रकाश ही ऐसा कर सकता है!
इसी प्रकार नफरत से नफरत को नहीं मिटाया जा सकता;
सिर्फ प्यार से ऐसा ऐसा किया जा सकता है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

मोहब्बत भी अजीब चीज बनायीं खुदा तूने!
तेरे ही मंदिर में;
तेरी ही मस्जिद में;
तेरे ही बंदे;
तेरे ही सामने रोते हैं!
तुझे नहीं, किसी और को पाने के लिए!

----------


## Kamal Ji

अच्छी आदतों को अपनाना मुशकिल है;
लेकिन उनके साथ जीना आसान है!
बुरे आदतें अपनाना आसान है;
लेकिन उनके साथ जीना मुशकिल है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

शाम सूरज को ढलना सिखाती है;
शमा परवाने को जलना सिखाती है;
गिरने वालों को तकलीफ तो होती है;
लेकिन ठोकर ही इंसान को चलना सिखाती है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं तो चिराग हूँ, तेरे आशियानों का कभी न कभी तो बुझ जाऊंगा;
आज तुझे शिकायत है, मेरे उजाले से, कल 'अँधेरे' में बहुत याद आऊंगा!

----------


## Kamal Ji

जिंदगी तो सिर्फ अपने कंधो पर जी जाती है;
दूसरों के कंधो पर तो सिर्फ जनाजे उठा करते हैं!

----------


## Kamal Ji

संघर्स में आदमी अकेला होता है;
सफलता में दुनियां उसके साथ होती है;
जब-जब जग उस पर हँसा है;
तब-तब उसी ने इतिहास रचा है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

दुनियां का गरीब आदमी मंदिर के बाहर भीख मागता है;
और दुनियां का अमीर आदमी मंदिर के अन्दर भीख मांगता!

----------


## Kamal Ji

किसीको दु:ख पहुँचाना इतना आसान है ...
 समंदर में पत्थर फ़ेकने पर 
यह कोई नहीं जानता की ...
वोह पत्थर कितनी गहराई में गया होगा ...

----------


## Kamal Ji

इंसान ने एक बार खुदा से पूछा, "रिश्तों का असली मतलब क्या होता है?"
खुदा ने हंसकर कहा, "जो मतलब के लिए बनाया जाये वो रिश्ता नहीं होता है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

जो जिंदगी को कोसते हैं, जिंदगी उनसे कोसों दूर भागती है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

मंजिल उन्ही को मिलती है;
जिनके सपनो में जान होती है;
पंख से कुछ नहीं होता;
हौसलों से ही उड़ान होती है!

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## khayaal

***************

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

very true:346:

----------


## khayaal

****************

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## jaileo

> .............
> 
> 
> .................


वाह! वाह! वाह! बहुत ही हृदयग्राही उक्ति है यह। बहुत बहुत आभार बन्धु।

----------


## Tabasum

................................

----------


## Tabasum

................................

----------


## Tabasum

..................................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.....................................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

Aajadi ki kabhi shaam nahi hone denge,
sahidon ki kurbani badnaam nahi hone denge,
bachi ho jo 1 bund bhi garam lahu ki…
tab tak bharat mata ka aanchal 
nilaam nahi hane denge…
Happy Independence Day

----------


## Kamal Ji

Watan hamara misaal mohabat ki,
Todta hai deewaar nafrat ki,
Meri Khush naseebi,
mili zindagi is chaman mein Bhula na
sake koi iski khushbo saton janam mein.
Happy Independence Day!

----------


## Kamal Ji

Aao jhukke salam kare unko jinke,
Hisse me ye mukam aata hai,
Khushnasib hota hai wo khun,
Jo desh ke kaam aata hai.
"Jay hind Jay bharat"
Happy Independence Day

----------


## Kamal Ji

28 states
1618 languages
6400 castes
6 ethnic groups
29 festivalS
1 COUNTRY, PROUD TO BE: INDIAN :
Happy Independence Day

----------


## Kamal Ji

Na zuban se,
Na nigahon se,
Na dimag se,
Na rango se,
Na greeting se,
Na gift se,
Aapसब ko Jashne Azadi Mubarak direct dil se.
Happy Independence Day

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

बुरी संगत उस कोयले के समान है,
जो गर्म हो तो हाथ
को जला देता है और
ठंडा हो तो काला कर देता है...!!!"

----------


## Kamal Ji

*आप लाख अच्छा काम करो पर जीवन में एक गलत
काम
आपके दामन पर दाग लगा सकता है और समाज में
आपका सम्मान
गिरा सकता है ।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*उन्होने धक्का दिया हमें डुबोने के लिए .................... अंजाम ये हुआ कि हम तैराक बन गये*

----------


## Kamal Ji

लोग डर से दहेजों के ए
मोहतरम! ............... बेटियों की खुराकें
घटाने लगे

----------


## Kamal Ji

Kya fariyad kru khuda se use pane ke liye..........
Jab vo hi kisi aur ke ho gye.......

----------


## Kamal Ji

गिफ्ट ?

मंदिर से बाहर आते पिंकी ने कहा "... पापा,
अभी मैने देखा भगवानजी के चरणों में
पता नही कितने सारे रुपये बड़े वाले थाल में रखे थे,
यह सब क्यूँ ? ..."
मैने जवाब दिया "... बेटी यह लोगो की आस्था है ,
मन्नत का चढ़ावा है , बस समझो अपने दुख दूर करने
के लिए भगवान जी को कुछ गिफ्ट दे देते है ...."
पिंकी ने कार में बैठते हुए खिड़की से बाहर देखते
हुए कहा "... पर पापा मंदिर के बाहर जो ये हाथ
फैलाए बैठे है - उन्हे कौन गिफ्ट देगा ?..."
मेरे पास कोई जवाब था ही नही, मैने एफ.एम♫
चालू कर दिया .. ♬♬♬
♫♪ ♬♬♬♫♪ ♬♬♬♫♪ ♬♬♬♫♪. ए मालिक तेरे बंदे
हम ....

----------


## Kamal Ji

पैर में मोच और छोटी सोच....
आदमी को
कभी आगे
नहीं बढने देती।

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## khayaal

*sometimes I fail to act and proove, that I m ok.......*

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैंने जहां से चित्र लिए थे, वहीँ से अपने पी सी में सेव किये बिना यहाँ चित्र लगा दिए थे,
जिसके परिणाम स्वरूप सब एक जैसे चित्र जो सूत्र सम्मत भी नही हैं आ गये हैं, 
मैं उन्हें समय मिलते और उचित चित्र मिलते ही बदल दूंगा.
चित्र संख्या ६३० से ६४२ तक .

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मैंने जहां से चित्र लिए थे, वहीँ से अपने पी सी में सेव किये बिना यहाँ चित्र लगा दिए थे,
> जिसके परिणाम स्वरूप सब एक जैसे चित्र जो सूत्र सम्मत भी नही हैं आ गये हैं, 
> मैं उन्हें समय मिलते और उचित चित्र मिलते ही बदल दूंगा.
> चित्र संख्या ६३० से ६४२ तक .


अब सब चित्र बदल दिए गये हैं.....
वह सब एक जैसे ही चित्र थे जिस साईट से मैंने लिए थे उसी साईट का नाम आ रहा था.
इस कारन चित्र बदले गये हैं.
उन सब चित्रों की एक प्रति चित्र संख्या 642 में भी जानबूझ  कर, व आप सब को दिखाने हेतु रहने दी है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

जिस तरह से खाली बोरी कभी खड़ी नही हो सकती,
 ठीक उसी तरह बिना शिक्षा व संस्कार के मनुष्य उन्नति के शिखर पर खड़ा नही हो सकता॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

दूसरों में कमियाँ हम ढूढते हैं ऐसे,
 मानो हम दूध के धुले हो जैसे॥

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

Woh Chup Rehta Tha Magar Nigahain Bolti Thi...
 Kuch Log Khamosh Reh Kr Bhi Jeet jaate hain....!!!

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## ks patak

..................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

मित्र *ks patak* 
आपने इतने सारे Thank for this post
देकर मुहे अपना कर्जदार बना दिया है 
बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपका.

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरा नियामक समुदाय से विनम्र निवेदन है किसी भी पोस्ट/चित्र को हटायें नहीं,

सभी सदस्यों से भी मेरी प्रार्थना है मैंने रात के इस समय बहुत म्हणत से इस सूत्र में इन चित्रों को पिरोया है.
आप इन चित्रों को पथ्पर्दर्शक अथवा मार्गदर्शक के रूप में ही ले मेरा किसी भी व्यक्ति विशेष की आत्मा को आहत करने का / ठेस पहुंचाने का / दुःख देने का तनिक भी उद्देश्य नही है.

किसी भी मेरे मित्र को किसी भी चित्र से कुछ मतभेद भी है , 
तो वह केवल चित्र को नही अपितु चित्र के अन्दर छिपे मर्म को ही समझें. 

मैं आशा करता  हूँ.... आप सब विवेकी जन मेरी बात को भली भाँती स्वीकार करेंगे.

----------


## Kamal Ji

अब इस समय मैंने रात्री भोजन कर लिया है फिर चलते हैं. यहाँ सुविचार रखने.


यहाँ प्रबंधक गन से यह भी निवेदन है इस सूत्र के नाम में तनिक संशोधन कर दें, 
सूत्रधार जी कृपया आप भी अनुमति दे ही दें.
आप अपने इस सूत्र के नाम में मात्र *सु* जोड़ दें.


*कुछ विचार आप के लिये  				अब यह कर दें .....**कुछ सुविचार आप के लिये.अगर सूत्रधार अथवा नियामक्गन मेरी इस बात से सहमत हों तो.*अन्यथा.......:346:

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

?????????????????????????

While light in weight, aluminum, along with lead, mercury, silver,
 copper, zinc, tin, among others, is known chemically as a heavy
 metal.
 Symptoms of heavy metal toxicity include mental confusion, pain in
 muscles and joints, headaches, short-term memory loss,
 gastrointestinal upsets, food intolerances/allergies, vision problems,  chronic fatigue, and others. The symptoms are so vague that it is  difficult to diagnose based on symptoms alone.

 In the medical  journals, it has been shown why aluminium could be responsible for a  whole dictionary of modern diseases that defy any medication.

 ALUMINIUM UTENSILS AND DISEASE
 The Dangers Inherent In the Widespread Use of the Metal

----------


## Kamal Ji

व्हाई ...WHY .....

A paper published in cambridge Journal 

 If “Thanda Matlab Coca-Cola” Then “Cold Drink Means Toilet 
 Cleaner”: Environmentalism of the Dispossessed in Liberalizing India
 by
 Amanda Ciafone
 Assistant Professor of International Studies at Macalester College

http://journals.cambridge.org/action...ne&aid=8644460

 and i do experiment n got excellent result within a seconds
 Think about it...

----------


## Kamal Ji

Sunscreen with SPF (Sun protection factor) labeling means - this is how they made a fool of everyone
 ---------------------------------------------------
 how SPF determines how long one can stay in the sun. For example, many  users believe that, if they normally get sunburn in one hour, then an  SPF 24 sunscreen allows them to stay in the sun  24 hours (i.e.  24 times longer) without getting sunburn. This would be  true if the intensity of UV radiation were the same for the whole 24  hours, but this is not normally the case. Intensity of solar radiation  varies considerably with time of day. During early morning and late  afternoon, the sun's radiation intensity is highly diminished since it  must pass through more of the Earth's atmosphere while it is near the  horizon.

 The "protectiveness" of clothing can also be measured by SPF. The following are SPF's of various types of clothing:

 Nylon Stockings - SPF 2
 Hats - SPF 3-6
 Summer-weight clothing - SPF 6.5
 Sun-protective clothing - up to SPF 30
 Think about it...

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

HELP. I can't do it without you guys...
 I just want to convey a message to all cold drink n fast food  companies...
that there are huge number of people who have already quit  or going to quit cold drinks n fast foods...
 Guys who "say no" to cold drinks & fast food..

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

Family Awarded $63 Million After Child Lost Skin, Went Blind Because Of Johnson & Johnson Pain Reliever Motrin
 -------------------------------------------------------------
 Jury in Plymouth Superior Court determined that Johnson & Johnson  failed to provide sufficient warnings about the potential side effects  of Motrin — which could have alerted the family or her doctors to  immediately stop using the drug as her condition worsened. The jury awarded the girl $50 million and each parent $6.5 million.

 Johnson & Johnson has battled several lawsuits over Children’s  Motrin, and was found liable in at least two other cases. A California  court awarded a $48 million judgment in Los Angeles in September 2011  and a Philadelphia court awarded a $10 million judgment in July 2011.

----------


## Kamal Ji

Workers  in a slaughterhouse were surprised when the bull suddenly knelt and  cried before it was taken into the slaughterhouse. Shiu, one of the  workers, said that he trembled when he saw the bull’s teary eyes.They  continued trying to pull the bull inside, but failed. The  bull  just would not budge. The workers were moved and decided  to gather funds to purchase the bull and give it to monks, who would  take care of it. When they decided not to kill the bull, the creature  stood up and followed them. 
 Why are some people shocked when they  see animals have feelings too?? Animals are no different. The ego makes  man 'think' they are better than other animals ...
 Think about it...

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

Communal Harmony: What the media hides from you

 TREHGAM: Azaan (the call to prayer) in Jamia Masjid Trehgam and the  chiming of bells in Shiv Temple often sound concurrently in north  Kashmir’s Trehgam village, 115km northwest of Srinagar. And the two  shrines share something else in common. They’re neighbours, both  situated on the banks of a pond known as “Shiv Nag”. Followers of both  faiths — Hindus and Muslims – view the pond as sacred for its curative waters.

 Though the village witnessed numerous violent incidents over two  decades – caused mostly by stone-throwing protestors – Muslims protected  the temple as much as they did the mosque. “We are able to worship in  the temple after two decades only because of Muslims, who protected it  from miscreants all these years,” Sunil Kumar, a teacher and member of  the Pandit community, told Khabar. “Muslims never differentiated between  the temple and the mosque.”

 Image: From left, Trehgam locals  Mohammad Aslam Sheikh, Mohammad Sultan Malik, Manzoor Ali and Mohammad  Abdullah Sheikh pose on the steps of Shiv Temple. They are among the  Muslims who helped protect the temple during two decades of violence in  Kashmir. [Photos by Amin Masoodi/Khabar]

 Source: http://khabarsouthasia.com/en_GB/art.../10/feature-06

----------


## Kamal Ji

please share this post

 Dr. Vashishth Narayan Singh: one of the the greatest Mathematician alive

 The man in this photo is not a watchman but a true living legend who  has been ignored by Indian government. There are hardly even proper  photos of him.

 Who? Vashishth Narayan Singh one of the the greatest Mathematician alive. 

 What? When most of us are striving hard to get a visa for USA this man  came back to his mother land way back in 1972 to serve it.

  Journey? Traveled a lot in journey of his life from a typical  undeveloped village in Bihar to USA, village primary school to Netarhat,  Science College Patna and then University of California, Berkley.The  mathematician who challenged works of Great Scientist Albert Einstein.

 1961: Passed matriculation from Bihar Board

 1961: Admitted to the prestigious Science College, Patna

 1963: Went to University of California, Berkley to study Mathematics under Prof. John L. Kelley

 1963 – 1969: Pursued special MSc in Mathematics.

 1969: Got PhD from University of California, Berkley, USA

 1969: Joined NASA as an Associate Scientist Professor in Washington DC, USA

 1969 – 1972: Remained in NASA

 1972: Returned to India

 1972: Joined as a Lecturer in Indian Institute of Technology (IIT), Kanpur.

 1972 – 1977: Joined as a lecturer in IIT Kanpur, Tata Institute of  Fundamental Research (TIFR), Bombay and Indian Statistical Institute  (ISI), Kolkata.

 1977: shows symptom of Mental illness, Schizophrenia, admitted to the mental hospital at Ranchi, then Bihar, now in Jharkhand.

 1977 – 1988:under treatment.

 1988- Left home without informing anyone.

 1988 – 1992: There was no information about him.

 1992-(Feb. Month): He was found in a poor condition in Siwan, Bihar.

 At Present-Staying in Home,under treatment. To understand this disease  you must watch the film "Beautiful Mind". Dr. John Nash presently a  professor at Princeton University hasthe same disease.

 This man  needs some respect not for his brain but for his zeal to serve his  mother land. Not many are blessed with this kind of attitude. The center  and state government of India has hardly taken a note of his health.

 Read more: http://mungerjamalpur.com/2013/03/13...atician-alive/

http://articles.timesofindia.indiati...dquarters-bnmu

----------


## Kamal Ji

Four African girls have created a generator that produces Electricity for six hours using a single liter of urine as fuel.
 Think about it...

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

The Earth was created for all animals, not just humans.
 Think about it...

----------


## Kamal Ji

Energy  drinks have caused three Canadian teenagers to die and have had serious  side effects on 35 other Canadians since 2003, Health Canada documents  show. The three male teens, two 15-year-olds and an 18-year-old, died  after drinking Red Bull, The Toronto Star reported.
http://usahitman.com/rbrmltd/
http://www.upi.com/Health_News/2012/...#ixzz2CfTCvy44
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-0...t-altered.html
http://newyork.newsday.com/news/heal...ions-1.4229935

----------


## Kamal Ji

please read n share...Side effects of Codeine...Silent Killer

 Thousands of youngsters and teenagers have fallen to the addiction of  Opium derivative - Codeine Phosphate based cough syrups which are eating  into the vitals of the society. Its high time the Administration wakes  up and takes serious note of the magnitude of the issue.

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

please read n share

 "Ketchup bought in bottles can have high levels of salt and sugar that could be damaging for the children."

----------


## Kamal Ji

Think about it...

----------


## Kamal Ji

Laughing out loudly........sorry.....O GOD....ha ha ha

 >>BIOVEA sale VITAMIN D Tablets in INDIA

 >>Sunsips is India's first pure 25-hydroxyvitamin D drops.

http://www.biovea.com/in/product_det...4#.UYyhr6KD89A

http://www.endocurapharma.com/sunsips.html

----------


## Kamal Ji

Ha Ha Ha Ha !
 The sheeple buy this shit
 That is why all people needs some education!!
 what's next diet oxygen ?

 Think about it...

----------


## Kamal Ji

Think about it...

----------


## Kamal Ji

Share, if you agree

----------


## Kamal Ji

share if you like...

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

This is interesting. After reading this, you'll never look at a banana in the same way again.

 Bananas contain three natural sugars - sucrose, fructose and glucose  combined with fiber. A banana gives an instant, sustained and  substantial boost of energy.

  Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a  strenuous 90-minute workout. No wonder the banana is the number one  fruit with the world's leading athletes.

 But energy isn't the  only way a banana can help us keep fit. It can also help overcome or  prevent a substantial number of illnesses and conditions, making it a  must to add to our daily diet.

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

The  incident occurred in the Indian state of Punjab. Two puppies fell into a  well. Their mother ran near the well and started barking, and attracted  the attention of the owner, who looked inside and to his surprise there  was a king cobra at the bottom, which didn't pose any threat to the  puppies. Moreover, the reptile, looked after the puppies, by not  allowing them to cross to the other side, where they could possibly drown, when the well is filled with water.

 In general, they spent around 48 hours together at the bottom and in  these 48 hours the cobra sat quietly next to them. When help finally  arrived from the forest department, the cobra slithered to the other end  of the well. The puppies were not injured at all and the reptile was  immediately taken into the woods and was released into the wild.

 Even the most deadly and dangerous creatures on earth know what  Co-existence and mutual assistance is. The human race is in this respect  far behind, and this is our biggest drawback.

----------


## Kamal Ji

If you cares...Share with others

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

Ever wanted to ride an elephant or watch one do a painting overseas? Think again

 This is how elephants are trained for these things. Elephants protect  their young with fierce aggression so the whole herd is slaughtered to  get the baby, a very valuable commodity to tourism workers. The baby is  then starved, burnt, bashed and restrained until its spirit is broken  and it can be 'tamed'. And its us/the westerners who fund and maintain this torture of tourist activities in Asian and African countries.

 PLEASE educate yourself on this guys and tell everyone you know, so  they can choose to visit an elephant rescue sanctuary instead of the  more marketed ones.

 BOYCOTT ZOOS 
 Share with your friends, spread the awareness

----------


## Kamal Ji

Here's  a high rise emergency slide in Shanghai I bet they don't just use it  for emergencies. Either way, it makes escaping burning buildings faster  and a lot more fun!

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## SAMEER.KHAN

very good kamal ji

----------


## SAMEER.KHAN

it is possible ye real mai ho sakta hai.......

----------


## nirsha

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Attachment 781041


सचमुच , कोई शब्द नहीं हैं ...............

----------


## .jaguar.

बुढापे में इन्नी मेहनत क्यूँ कर रे हो कमल जी ,वैसे कलेक्शन का जवाब नई है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बुढापे में इन्नी मेहनत क्यूँ कर रे हो कमल जी ,वैसे कलेक्शन का जवाब नई है

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

> .............................


भाई जी कृपया 68 पेज से यहाँ तक सारे चित्रों को ध्यान  से देखें व् समझें.

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

oh yes bahut khub hai 68...on-words 


> भाई जी कृपया 68 पेज से यहाँ तक सारे चित्रों को ध्यान  से देखें व् समझें.

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

> oh yes bahut khub hai 68...on-words


My dear bro. 68 to 88 .

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## raghvendra11

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1959841

यह चित्र नियमोँ के अनुकूल नही है . . . . . .

----------


## khayaal

***************

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

***************

----------


## khayaal

infact i don't want to

----------


## khayaal

golden words

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## khayaal

u know its for u

----------


## khayaal

*********

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## jaileo

आकर्षक विचारमाला के लिए हार्दिक अभिनन्दन है बन्धु। आभार।

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## ks patak

......................................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## jaileo

> Attachment 783382.........
> ...................


सच ही तो है ..........आभार बन्धु।

----------


## khayaal

*msg to the world's best friend ->

I love u but I m not your lover 
I hug u but I m not yr life partner
I care for u but I m not from yr family 
I m ready to share yr pain but I m not in yr blood relation 

we r friends !!!

true friend scolds like a dad 
cares like mom 
irritates like sister 
teases like brother 

and finally loves u more than a lover*

----------


## jaileo

> *msg to the world's best friend ->
> 
> I love u but I m not your lover 
> I hug u but I m not yr life partner
> I care for u but I m not from yr family 
> I m ready to share yr pain but I m not in yr blood relation 
> 
> we r friends !!!
> 
> ...


एक सच्चे मित्र की उत्कृष्ट परिभाषा  ........... धन्यवाद बन्धु। आभार।

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

................

----------


## jaileo

उत्कृष्ट विचार ................ आभार बन्धु 




> ................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

................................

----------


## jaileo

सदैव की भाँति -- पुनः अति सुन्दर एवं सार्थक उक्तियाँ।  आभार बन्धु।

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////////

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 15 guests)......sabhi mitro ka swagat hai dosto

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

.....................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

///////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

//////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## jaileo

> Attachment 787808........................



मुझे नहीं लगता कि यह बात सच है कि भगवान् त्याग और सेवा से पाए जा सकते हैं। वस्तुतः भगवान् तो हमें जन्म के बाद से ही "माँ और पिता" के रूप में मिले होते हैं। हम उन्हें क्यों नही पहचान पाते ?

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

///////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

/////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

//////////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

/////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

....................

----------


## ks patak

//////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

......................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

///////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

..........................

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

////////////////////////

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

हूँ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

----------


## ks patak

..........................




> हूँ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

...........................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

...................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

..................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## akshay singhania

> Attachment 763873.................................


बहुत बढ़िया पाठक भाई !

----------


## akshay singhania

> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Very true :696:

----------


## comred756

बहुत अच्छे विचार है श्रीमान जी ये समाज को एक नयी दिशा देने मे सहायक  हैँ

----------


## ks patak

hardik dhnywad dosto.....


> बहुत बढ़िया पाठक भाई !





> Very true :696:





> बहुत अच्छे विचार है श्रीमान जी ये समाज को एक नयी दिशा देने मे सहायक  हैँ

----------


## Kamal Ji

*Tan ****a ho jaaye to turant nahate ho, vaisi hi chinta dhan aur
man ki bhi karo ! Unko bhi ****a na rahne do.*
*
            We wash ourselves immediately if we are dirty. Similarly, worry about
your mind and wealth. Do not let them get dirty.*

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## ashwanimale

> ...............................


प्रत्येक खास और आम के लिए लाभदायक संदेश है, शुक्रिया कमल जी

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................



चलो उजालों के अन्दर भी चमक आज भर दें 
 देह - दान कर नश्वरता को सघन अमर कर दें
 पञ्चतत्व में मिल कर के, काया तो मिटनी है
 मर कर भी 'जय'कई जनों में नवजीवन भर दें

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................

----------


## Kamal Ji

कुछ याद उन्हें भी कर लो, जो लौट के घर ना आये........

----------


## Kamal Ji

........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

दोस्तों मुझे इस बात का जरा जवाब तो दो ...........

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

शाम का समय है कोई तो आओ.................

Attachment 796201

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

 



*-------------------------------------*

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.......................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

Attachment 796248

----------


## Kamal Ji

देख  लीजिए इन्हें, आगे ये सिर्फ तस्वीरों में ही दिखाई पड़ेंगी, 
रिपोर्ट के  अनुसार, द्देश भर में गौरैया की संख्या दिन प्रति दिन कम होती जा रही है,
 और  ये विलुप्तप्राय जीवों की श्रेणी में आ गयी हैं! 
बचपन की हमारी यादें जुडी  है इस पक्षी के साथ. इ
स पोस्ट को जितना हो सके शेयर कीजिये और बनिए हिस्सा  अपने 
बचपन की यादों को जिन्दा रखने का, गौरैया को बचाने का.

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

20 साल के अंतराल पर खिलते हैं यह फूल..................

 कहा जाता है कि नारीलता फूल पौधा भारत में हिमालय क्षेत्र में पाया जाता  है. और वे 20 साल के अंतराल पर खिलते हैं। यह फूल एक औरत के आकार का होता  है यह एक दुर्लभ फूल है...आश्चर्यजनक..!!

 प्रकृति कुछ भी कहिये  ग़ज़ब गज़ब के रंग दिखाती है जरा इस अनोखे फूल को देखिये इसका अकार देखिये  इसकी बनावट को देखिये शायद आपको पेड़ो पर यह लटकी हुई गुडिया सी नज़र आ रही  किसी इंसान की इंसानी हरकत लगे लेकिन है ऐसा नहीं यह हिमालय श्रीलंका और  थाईलेंड में एक पेड में लगने वाला फूल है जिसे उपरी हिमालय में ...नारीलता  फूल .... कहा जाता है कहते है की 20 साल के अंतराल पर यह इस पेड पर खिलते  हैं। महिला के बनावट का यह फूल है वाकई में दुर्लभ ..........प्रक्रति की  अनमोल किलकारी.

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
             FS

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

Attachment 796306

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

Attachment 796307

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

Attachment 796308

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

Attachment 796309

----------


## Kamal Ji

................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

......................................

----------


## ashok-

> ..................................
> 
> Attachment 796263


एकदम सही बात हाल ही में अनुभव हुआ है |

----------


## Kamal Ji

...................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

....................................

----------


## virat143

बिलकूल सही बात कही है मिताली शाह ने 
और कमल जी धन्यवाद इस बात को हम तक पहुंचाने के लिए

----------


## ks patak

please political individual vichar na dalay ...yeh aap ka open ion ho sak ta hai 


> ...................................





> .................................





> बिलकूल सही बात कही है मिताली शाह ने 
> और कमल जी धन्यवाद इस बात को हम तक पहुंचाने के लिए

----------


## ks patak

> please political individual vichar na dalay ...yeh aap ka open ion ho sak ta hai


..........................

----------


## ks patak

> ..........................


...........................

----------


## ks patak

> एकदम सही बात हाल ही में अनुभव हुआ है |


................................

----------


## ks patak

> ................................


.............................

----------


## ks patak

> .............................


..........................

----------


## ks patak

> ..........................


.....................................

----------


## ks patak

> .....................................


................................

----------


## ks patak

> ................................


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## ks patak

............................

----------


## ks patak

..............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................

----------


## ks patak

............................kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

......................................uuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## ks patak

.........................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ks patak  भाई को उनकी बहुमूल्य 20000 + प्रविष्टियों की  बहुत बहुत बधाई |

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## AvinashiK

ks patak भाई को उनकी बहुमूल्य 20000 + प्रविष्टियों की बहुत बहुत बधाई , :-)

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बॉलीवुड मैं सबसे सैक्सी औरत कौन हैं?* PollKholl.in*


ओ नालायक .......क्यों लिख रहा ऐसे बार बार... क्या कमाई का धंदा बनाया हुआ है इस फोरम को ?

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## loolugupta

wah bhai wah aap to dhanyawad ke patra hai

----------


## loolugupta

agar ye bate insan jivan me utar le to wah sukhi ho jaaye

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

****************

----------


## khayaal

**********************

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

true lines for u *************

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## Raja44

बहुत बढीया विचार हैं.

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## khayaal

***********

----------


## khayaal

**********

----------


## khayaal

**************

----------


## khayaal

*************

----------


## khayaal

"****************

----------


## pkj21

ye kaise vichar hai

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................................................................

----------


## ks patak

...................................................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................................................

----------


## ks patak

.......................................

----------


## ks patak

......................................

----------


## ks patak

.............................................

----------


## ks patak

...............................

----------


## ks patak

..................................

----------


## ks patak

.......................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

.....................................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

.............................

----------


## ks patak

.......................................

----------


## ks patak

......................................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

.....................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

.........................................................

----------


## ks patak

................................................................

----------


## ks patak

........................................................

----------


## ks patak

..............................................................

----------


## ks patak

...................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

..........................................

----------


## ks patak

...........................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................

----------


## ks patak

..............................................................

----------


## ks patak

.........................................................................

----------


## ks patak

.................................................

----------


## ks patak

..........................................

----------


## ks patak

....................................

----------


## ks patak

........................................

----------


## ks patak

.....................................

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही बढीया और प्रेरणादायक संकलन !!

----------


## rehan0101

> ..........................................


वाकई ये सच है सियासत हिमे आपस में लड़ाती है

----------


## rehan0101

> ........................................


Patak भाई आप तो छा गये हो

----------


## rehan0101

> ....................................


Patak भाई आप ग्रेट हो ईस सूत्र को गति दीजिये भाई

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> ....................................


वाह पाठक भाई ,,,:clap:

----------


## aladin

सभी सदस्यों और अतिथियों को क्रिसमस की शुभकामनाएँ |

----------


## arman 007



----------


## arman 007



----------


## khayaal

Happy Friendship Day My Dear Friend

----------


## khayaal

**********************888888888888

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ............................

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ...........

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ............

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  .............

----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## ks patak



----------


## Andrew Mayne

Great Work keep it up

----------


## khayaal

..............

----------


## shahrukh khan1

................

----------


## anita

बहुत ही अच्छे विचार है

----------


## shahrukh khan1

..............

----------


## Aeolian

बढ़िया बात कही है आपने शाहरुख खान 1 जी ....

----------


## shahrukh khan1

............

----------


## shahrukh khan1

..............

----------


## shahrukh khan1

.........

----------


## shahrukh khan1

..............

----------


## Aeolian

बहुत धांसू धांसू विचार हैं ....... शाहरुख खान १ जी

----------


## shahrukh khan1

...............

----------


## khayaal

...............

----------


## Shri Hari

////////////////

----------


## anita

> ////////////////



बहुत  बढ़िया 

सत्य वचन

----------


## shahrukh khan1

....................

----------


## shahrukh khan1

............

----------


## shahrukh khan1

.............

----------


## shahrukh khan1

...........

----------


## khayaal

..........

----------


## shahrukh khan1

...........

----------


## shahrukh khan1

.............

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  .......

----------


## Aeolian

अतिसुन्दर .. बढ़िया है ..



> .............

----------


## DIWANA DON

.............

----------


## Aeolian

क्या सुन्दर बात कही है आपने दीवाना डॉन जी . धन्यवाद .

----------


## DIWANA DON

> क्या सुन्दर बात कही है आपने दीवाना डॉन जी . धन्यवाद .




धन्यवाद       .

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ......Attachment 903317

----------


## DIWANA DON

. 
              .

----------


## ks patak

still not able to post

----------


## ravi chacha

दुनिया का बेहतरीन शब्द
" वाह.."
जब आप किसी के लिए ऐसा बोलते हैं,
तब ना सिर्फ आप अपने अहंकार को तोड़ते है,
बल्कि एक दिल भी जीत लेते है..!

----------


## Aeolian

वाह ! अति सुन्दर .. धन्यवाद

----------


## khayaal

आज का दिन मुबारक हो 'तुम्हें'

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दुनिया का बेहतरीन शब्द
> " वाह.."
> जब आप किसी के लिए ऐसा बोलते हैं,
> तब ना सिर्फ आप अपने अहंकार को तोड़ते है,
> बल्कि एक दिल भी जीत लेते है..!


वाह रवि जी वाह।
बहुत दिनों बाद आपकी पोस्ट को पढ़ कर आह नही निकली।Ok Sign

----------


## khayaal

*****************

----------


## khayaal

************

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                           .

----------


## sanjaychatu

अत्ति उत्तम कहा भाई

----------


## garima

> .
>                            .


 जी बहुत अच्छा msg है  और  जीवन की सच्चाई

----------


## DIWANA DON

> अत्ति उत्तम कहा भाई





> जी बहुत अच्छा msg है  और  जीवन की सच्चाई


*धन्यवाद साथियों ..............

*

----------


## Tum Bin

मैने अक्सर ये देखा है, 

जब किसी को किसी से रिश्ता ख़त्म करना होता है, तब सब से पहले वो अपनी ज़ुबाँ की मिठास ख़त्म करता है

----------


## Tum Bin

People will notice the change in your attitude towards them butWon't notice there behavior that made you change

----------


## MahaThug

पैसा हर दुख और फसादकी जड़ है । 
आपके पैसे हमें दे दिजीए ।

----------


## Tum Bin

*******************88

----------


## Rajat Vynar

'सबसे आखिरी दुश्मन जो मिटा दिया जाएगा, वह है मौत।'--कुरिन्थियों15:26

----------


## Rajat Vynar

बाइबल में “मरे हुओं में से जी उठने” या “पुनरुत्थान” के लिए यूनानी शब्द आनास्तासीस का इस्तेमाल किया गया है, जिसका मतलब है “खड़ा होना” या “दोबारा खड़ा होना”। जब एक व्यक्ति मरे हुओं में से जी उठता है, तो वह वापस अपनी पुरानी ज़िंदगी पाता है, न कि दोबारा जन्म लेता है।--कुरिंथियों 15:12, 13

----------


## Rajat Vynar

“शैतान ने कहा, मैं लोगों को बहकाऊंगा और उनको कामनाओं के मायाजाल में फंसाऊँगा ”सूरा -अन निसा 4:119

----------


## Rajat Vynar

“शैतान लोगों से जो वादे करता है ,वह धोखे के सिवा कुछ नहीं है ”सूरा -अन निसा 4:120

----------


## Tum Bin

********************

----------


## Rajat Vynar

कुछ लोग सुधरना ही नहीं चाहते। जब इन दुष्टों की मौतहोती है, तो उनका हमेशा के लिए नाश हो जाता है। उन्हें पुनरुत्थान की कोई आशा नहीं है।—मत्ती 23:33;इब्रानियों 10:26, 27

----------


## Tum Bin

******************

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> ******************


गलत बात। हमें वे लोग ज़्यादा पसन्द होते हैं जो 'सॉरी' कहने की जगह नए-नए अजीबोगरीब फ़ार्मूले बनाकर हमें हँसाते हैं। हम इनकी अजीबोगरीब चीज़ों को रचनाओं में समावेश करके पाठकों को हँसाने के काम में लाते है। अपना धंधा बढ़ता है।

----------


## Tum Bin

> गलत बात। हमें वे लोग ज़्यादा पसन्द होते हैं जो 'सॉरी' कहने की जगह नए-नए अजीबोगरीब फ़ार्मूले बनाकर हमें हँसाते हैं। हम इनकी अजीबोगरीब चीज़ों को रचनाओं में समावेश करके पाठकों को हँसाने के काम में लाते है। अपना धंधा बढ़ता है।


आप हमेशा ऐसे ही बकवास करते हैं या स्पेशियल ऑकेज़न पे??

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आप हमेशा ऐसे ही बकवास करते हैं या स्पेशियल ऑकेज़न पे??


ये बकवास है? कॉमेडी तो बकवास होती ही है। कॉमेडी के ज्ञान का कच्चा माल हमारे पास गुप्त रूप से आता है, जिससे हम यहाँ पर अपना अपना कॉमेडी का धंधा चमकाते हैं। और धीरे बोलिए, क्योंकि कच्चा माल हमारे पास शहर में १ १/२ लाख आशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड की फैक्टरी से निकलकर आता है जिसे हम ठोंक-पीटकर तरह-तरह का कॉमेडी का माल तैयार करते हैं। कहीं उसने आपकी बात सुन लिया न तो बवाल खड़ा कर देगी। आपका बैंड बजेगा और हमारा बाजा। चलिए, चुपचाप निकल लेते हैं। वैसे भी महीनों से ताजा कच्चा माल नहीं आ रहा है।

----------


## Tum Bin

***************

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> ***************


आप हर बात गलत सलत छापते हैं। जहाँ ज्ञान की बात होती है वहाँ १० आदमी जमा होते हैं और जहाँ बेवकूफी की बात होती है वहाँ १०० आदमी जमा होते हैं।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Attachment 917344********************


ये भी गलत है। इंसान टूटने के बाद मोटा हो जाता है जिसके कारण बदला-बदला लगता है।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> ये भी गलत है। इंसान टूटने के बाद मोटा हो जाता है जिसके कारण बदला-बदला लगता है।


अब हम वैज्ञानिक ढंग से साबित करके बताते हैं- इंसान टूटने के बाद कैसे मोटा होता है? हमने अपने शोध में यह पाया कि टूटने से असंतोष उत्पन्न होता है और असंतोष से पेट में आग लग जाती है। पेट में आग़ लगने से भूख बढ़ जाती है और भूख को शान्त करने के लिए इंसान ज़्यादा खाने लगता है। ज़्यादा खाने के कारण इंसान मोटा हो जाता है।

----------


## Tum Bin

***************

----------


## Rajat Vynar

ये तो बताना ही भूल गया- मोटा होने से इंसान नाटा लगने लगता है। इसलिए टूटने से बचना चाहिए।

----------


## Tum Bin

*********

----------


## Rajat Vynar

पहले तो नाक तोड़ने वाली बात की थी, पिछ्ले जन्म के पिछले जन्म में? अब प्रोग्राम चेंज हो गया क्या?

----------


## Tum Bin

*********

----------


## Rajat Vynar

लो भई, अब नाक-मुँह के साथ ब्याज में सिर भी फोड़ा जाएगा।

----------


## anita

रजत जी सूत्र को उसके विषय के अनुसार ही चलने दे और सूत्र के विषयानुसार ही प्रविष्ठिया करे 


धन्यवाद

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> रजत जी सूत्र को उसके विषय के अनुसार ही चलने दे और सूत्र के विषयानुसार ही प्रविष्ठिया करे धन्यवाद


प्रविष्टियों से सम्बन्धित तथ्यों पर ही चर्चा का ही समावेश किया गया है। सच्चाई यह है कि प्रविष्टिकर्ताओं ने हमारी समालोचनाओं से घबड़ाकर हम पर भयानक हमला करने की चेतावनी दी है। इस सन्दर्भ में विशेष जानकारी हमारे सूत्र 'मोटे-नाटे का फण्डा' में दी जा रही है।

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Rajat Vynar

अनीता, मेरी एक प्रविष्टि कहाँ गई?

----------


## anita

> अनीता, मेरी एक प्रविष्टि कहाँ गई?




हटा दी गयी, क्योकि सूत्र से सम्बंधित नहीं थी, 

आप मंच के वरिष्ठ सदस्य है, कृपया अनुशासन का ध्यान रखे

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## anita

> ************


सही बात,जिन्दगी में किसी की कमी रह ही जाती है

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> हटा दी गयी, क्योकि सूत्र से सम्बंधित नहीं थी, आप मंच के वरिष्ठ सदस्य है, कृपया अनुशासन का ध्यान रखे


पहले भी कह चुका हूँ- यह मंच है और मंच होता ही इसलिए है जिससे सदस्य सूत्रों पर या प्रविष्टियों पर स्वतन्त्र टिप्पणी लगा सकें और यह आवश्यक नहीं कि सूत्रों में निहित सभी तथ्यों से पाठकगण सहमत हों। अतः सदस्यगण अनुकूल या प्रतिकूल, किसी भी प्रकार की टिप्पणी लगाने के लिए स्वतन्त्र हैं। पाठकों को अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतन्त्रता से यह कहकर वंचित नहीं किया जा सकता कि प्रतिकूल टिप्पणी लगाना अनुशासनहीनता है। इस प्रकार तो बड़े-बड़े राजनेताओं के विरुद्ध लोग प्रतिकूल टिप्पणियाँ दर्ज कराते रहते हैं। समाचार-पत्रों में भी राजनेताओं के विरुद्ध प्रतिकूल टिप्पणियाँ प्रकाशित होती रहती हैं। क्या इसे अनुशासनहीनता समझा जाएगा? क्या प्रतिकूल टिप्पणी प्रकाशन के जुर्म में सभी को जेल में डाल दिया जाएगा? अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतन्त्रता का अर्थ ही यही है कि टिप्पणी अनुकूल भी हो सकती है और प्रतिकूल भी। यही लोकतन्त्र है, नहीं तो राजशाही है। तो यह बात थी नियम, कायदे-कानून की। वैसे तुम स्वतन्त्र हो जो चाहे करो। हमारी प्रविष्टि हटाओ या सभी सूत्र हटा दो। कौन चिन्ता करता है? अपना प्रचार करने का हमें इतना शौक होता तो चालीस-पचास जगह अपने लेख प्रकाशित करते होते, केवल यहाँ पर न लिखते।

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

***********

----------


## Tum Bin

**********

----------


## Tum Bin

**********

----------


## Tum Bin

...............K R

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

Sirf “MOHABBAT” Hi Nahi Duniya Me

Jo “DARD” Ke Liye Zimmedaar Hai,

Kambakht “DOSTI” Bhi Bahut Takleef Deti Hai,

Agar “DIL” Se Ho jaye to.

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## anita

> ************



सत्य वचन .................

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

But**************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

**************KR

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## anita

> Attachment 918233
> ************



बड़े दिनों बाद आपने कोई विचार डाला यहाँ पे 

कही बाहर गये थे क्या?

----------


## Tum Bin

*******************

----------


## Tum Bin

> बड़े दिनों बाद आपने कोई विचार डाला यहाँ पे 
> 
> कही बाहर गये थे क्या?


 नहीं जी, बस ज़िन्दगी की मसरूफ़ियत। आप सुनाएं कैसी हैं आप??

----------


## anita

हमेशा  की तरह अच्छी 

अच्छे विचार लाते हैं आप 

वैसे ये किसके लिये लिखते हैं ?

----------


## Tum Bin

> हमेशा  की तरह अच्छी 
> 
> अच्छे विचार लाते हैं आप 
> 
> वैसे ये किसके लिये लिखते हैं ?


शुक्रिया, अपने जो खो गए हैं या शायद ये मेरी ग़लतफ़हमी थी की वो 'अपने' थे।

----------


## anita

जो चले जाते हैं  वो अपने होते ही नहीं हैं l 

वैसे  कही ना कही अपनी भी गलती होती हैं

----------


## Tum Bin

> जो चले जाते हैं  वो अपने होते ही नहीं हैं l 
> 
> वैसे  कही ना कही अपनी भी गलती होती हैं


दोनों ही बातें सही बोलीं आपने

----------


## anita

> दोनों ही बातें सही बोलीं आपने



सही बात रिश्तो में चालाकी या झूठ नहीं चलता है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> दोनों ही बातें सही बोलीं आपने


इसमें नई बात क्या है? बहुत पहले तुलसीदास लिख गए-विनय न मानत जलधि जड़, गए तीन दिन बीति। बोले राम सकोप तब, बिनु भय होय न प्रीति।। अर्थात् बिना भय के प्रेम नहीं होता। आपके उद्धरण में खोने का भय निहित है।

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## anita

> ************



ये ही बात आपके सामने वाला भी कह सकता हैl

कोई खामोश है तो इसका मतलब ये नहीं है की गलती उसकी है बात ये भी हो सकती है की वो बात को आगे बढ़ाना नहीं चाहता है

----------


## Tum Bin

*************

----------


## Tum Bin

> ये ही बात आपके सामने वाला भी कह सकता हैl
> 
> कोई खामोश है तो इसका मतलब ये नहीं है की गलती उसकी है बात ये भी हो सकती है की वो बात को आगे बढ़ाना नहीं चाहता है


Hmmm, 
Khush naseeb hoga vo jise aapka saath mila hoga, samajhdar- suljha saathi

----------


## anita

> Hmmm, 
> Khush naseeb hoga vo jise aapka saath mila hoga, samajhdar- suljha saathi



और आप................................

----------


## Tum Bin

> और आप................................


Hahahaha... only GOD KNOWS.

----------


## anita

> Hahahaha... only GOD KNOWS.



I also know you very well.

----------


## Tum Bin

> I also know you very well.


I know,  आखिर आप अन्तर्यामी जो हैं

----------


## Tum Bin

********************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

**********

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> ************


क्या-क्या किया? कृपया सविस्तार विवरण दें। 'कार में सेक्स' या किसी और कहानी में जोड़ने के काम आएगा।

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

*आज़ाद कर दूंगा तुमको अपनी वफ़ा की क़ैद से , 

करे जो हमसे बेहतर तुम्हारी क़दर पहले वो शख्स तो ढूँढो*

----------


## Tum Bin

*तेरे दीदार की तलाश में आते है तेरी गलियों में,

 वरना आवारगी के लिए पूरा शहर पड़ा हे ।*

----------


## Tum Bin

***********

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

**इज़ाज़त हो तो लिफाफे में रखकर, कुछ वक़्त भेज दूं*

*सुना है कुछ लोगों को फुर्सत नहीं है अपनों को याद करने कीं**

----------


## Tum Bin

***********

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## anita

> Attachment 918259
> ************



वो सब तो आपने डिलीट कर दिए है

----------


## Tum Bin

> वो सब तो आपने डिलीट कर दिए है


Hahahaha, फिर तो आप हमें जाने ही नहीं

----------


## anita

> Hahahaha, फिर तो आप हमें जाने ही नहीं



आपको तो बहुत अच्छे से जान लिया है

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

************But...

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## anita

> ************




हा हा हा 

अच्छा लगा

----------


## Tum Bin

बाक़ी सब भ्रम है और भ्रम कभी न कभी टूटते ही हैं।

----------


## Tum Bin

***********

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## anita

भूलता कोई कुछ नहीं हैं 
कोई दर्द दिखा देता हैं और कोई छुपा जाता हैं 

अपना दर्द भी सबको बडा ही लगता हैं 
आज भी याद हैं सब बस जबां से कुछ नहीं कहना हैं

----------


## anita

पर हा आप सूत्र पे बहुत दिन बाद आये , पर आये,अच्छा लगा 

आते रहा करे; जबां से नहीं तो ऐसे ही सही बात तो हो जाती हैं

----------


## Tum Bin

> भूलता कोई कुछ नहीं हैं 
> कोई दर्द दिखा देता हैं और कोई छुपा जाता हैं 
> 
> अपना दर्द भी सबको बडा ही लगता हैं 
> आज भी याद हैं सब बस जबां से कुछ नहीं कहना हैं



Zaroori nahi ki sabhi k hisse dard aaya ho

----------


## Tum Bin

> पर हा आप सूत्र पे बहुत दिन बाद आये , पर आये,अच्छा लगा 
> 
> आते रहा करे; जबां से नहीं तो ऐसे ही सही बात तो हो जाती हैं



************

----------


## anita

> Zaroori nahi ki sabhi k hisse dard aaya ho



खुदा ही जानता है किसके हिस्से में दर्द आया है

----------


## anita

> ************



आप कुछ कहिये तो सही

----------


## anita

کتابیں بھی بالکل میری طرح ہیں
الفاظ سے بھرپور مگر خاموش
किताबें भी बिल्कुल मेरी तरह हैं
अल्फ़ाज़ से भरपूर मगर ख़ामोश

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

> کتابیں بھی بالکل میری طرح ہیں
> الفاظ سے بھرپور مگر خاموش
> किताबें भी बिल्कुल मेरी तरह हैं
> अल्फ़ाज़ से भरपूर मगर ख़ामोश


बहुत ख़ूब अनीता जी

----------


## anita

> बहुत ख़ूब अनीता जी



सत्य वचन.............

----------


## Tum Bin

* *अगर तुम अजनबी हो*
             *तो लगते क्यों नहीं...?*



*और अगर मेरे हो,*
           *तो मिलते क्यों नहीं...?**

----------


## Tum Bin

***********

----------


## anita

चेहरे पे मुस्कान से ही कोई खुश नहीं होता हैं 

दिल मे कितने दर्द कोई रखता हैं किसी को नहीं पता होता हैं

----------


## jai_ur_wellwisher

*पाँव* *तले* *एक* *हड्डी* *आयी*, *उसके* *यही* *बयान* *थे*, 
*चलने* *वाले* *संभल* *कर* *चल*, *हम* *भी* *कभी* *इंसान**थे*

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

कभी साथ बैठो  तो कहूँ क्या दर्द  है मेरा,
अब तुम  दूर से पूछोगे   तो सब बढ़िया ही कहूँगा ।।

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_|_~_~

----------


## DIWANA DON

> चेहरे पे मुस्कान से ही कोई खुश नहीं होता हैं   दिल मे कितने दर्द कोई रखता हैं किसी को नहीं पता होता हैं


   सही फरमाया .......

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

> Attachment 918259************


सही कहा मित्र, जब कुछ बाक़ी नहीं रहता तब यही दौलत याद आती है, कभी हँसाती कभी रुलाती है

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## anita

सुन्दर विचार 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Silky1

*झरनो से मधुर संगीत "न" सुनाई देता .....*

*अगर राहो मे उनके पत्थर "न" होते।*

----------


## Silky1

* 

*साफ दिल के इन्सानों के साथ,*

*ना जाने क्यूँ लोग खेलने की हद तक खेल जाते हैं...!!!* 

*

----------


## Silky1

*  *भीगने की मज़ा तो तब हैं*
*जब मेरा यार सामने हों,*
*फिर बरसात आसमां से हो या*
*आँखों से क्या फर्क पडता हैं*   *

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Aeolian

> Attachment 918498
> _~_~_~_~_~_~


LOVELY QUOTE.. THANKS.

----------


## Silky1

> LOVELY QUOTE.. THANKS.


पसंद करने के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## superidiotonline

> Image and Quote mismatch


मिसमैच नहीं है।

लड़की भाग न निकले इसलिए लड़का दबोचे हुए है!

----------


## superidiotonline

> Then must be Your Disciple


मेरा शिष्य क्यों?

मैं किसे दबोचे हुए हूँ?

----------


## uttarakhandi

> Thats why I say Never Regret otherwise will curse Yourself


भाई , हिंदी विचार मंच है , हिंदी में लिखना यहाँ अनिवार्य है , 

यहाँ का प्रशासक बहुत सख़्त है

----------


## superidiotonline

> भाई , हिंदी विचार मंच है , हिंदी में लिखना यहाँ अनिवार्य है , 
> 
> यहाँ का प्रशासक बहुत सख़्त है


अरे, बाप रे। बहुत ही सख्त। नाम अनीता शर्मा है। सदस्य बनकर घूमती रहती हैं। चौपाल पर गुहार लगाने पर तुरन्त आ जाती हैं।

----------


## anita

आज फिर कोई आया है बहुत दिनों बाद

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

*  दोस्ती की सरल परिभाषा

बंधन बिना का सम्बंध*

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## uttarakhandi

> _~_~_~_~_~_~


बेहतरीन ,,,,,,,,

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

*. गल्ती करने पर माफ़ी वही माँगता है,

जिसके लिए अपने अहम से ज़्यादा रिश्ता ख़ास होता है*

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

*.      Agar nibhane ki chahat dono taraf se ho

To koi bhi rishta nakaam nahi hoga..... *

----------


## Silky1

*.  *किसी भी रिश्ते को बनाए रखने के लिए गिड़गिड़ाने की जरुरत नहीं है।*

*जो लोग दिल से आपके साथ रहना चाहते हैं, उन्हें स्वीकार कीजिए और जो लोग आपके अपने होने का झूठा आडंबर दिखाते हैं उन्हें अस्वीकार करने का साहस रखिये।*



     *"स्वस्थ रहिए""मस्त रहिए"*
      *""सदा मुस्कुराते रहिये""*
 *हँसते रहिये हंसाते रहिये*
*

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

*.  My friends r also my teachers..kisi ne hansna sikhaya...kisi ne adjust karna sikhaya...kisi ne jokes sikhaye...kisi ne ladna bhi sikhaya to kisi ne pyar karna so happpy teachers day to all my frnds.. * 

U to knowch, what u taught me

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## MahaThug



----------


## MahaThug



----------


## MahaThug



----------


## MahaThug

कुछ संबोधन पासवर्ड जैसे होतें है।
उस नाम से संबोधित करने से ईन्सान खुल जाता है !

----------


## MahaThug



----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## superidiotonline

> कुछ संबोधन पासवर्ड जैसे होतें है।
> उस नाम से संबोधित करने से ईन्सान खुल जाता है !


जैसे?

पासवर्ड के कुछ उदाहरण प्रस्तुत करें।

----------


## MahaThug

पासवर्ड का उदाहरण तो नहीं है....लेकिन कोपी-पेस्ट का दे सकतें है।

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Tum Bin

************

----------


## Tum Bin

> Attachment 918546
> _~_~_~_~_~_~


 Well said, but difficult to accept..

----------


## Silky1

*     मत पुछ शीशे  से  उसके टुट जाने की वजह

उसने भी किसी पत्थर को अपना समझा होगा   *

----------


## prem_sagar

> *     मत पुछ शीशे  से  उसके टुट जाने की वजह
> 
> उसने भी किसी पत्थर को अपना समझा होगा   *


Waah sikly ji ..... 
Kisee patthar ko apna samjha hoga .. 
Kya baat kahi hai

----------


## prem_sagar

Repo to silky Bhai

----------


## prem_sagar

> ************


Bahut pyaree lines hai ... 
Shayad pyaar ki ek aur paribhasha

----------


## Silky1

> Waah sikly ji ..... 
> Kisee patthar ko apna samjha hoga .. 
> Kya baat kahi hai


शुक्रिया प्रेम भाई

----------


## prem_sagar

> शुक्रिया प्रेम भाई


Apke shukriye ka shukriya ji .... Kamse kam apne veerano me phool to khilaye

----------


## Silky1

> Apke shukriye ka shukriya ji .... Kamse kam apne veerano me phool to khilaye


चलिए कुछ तो अच्छा काम किया हमने

----------


## prem_sagar

2G baba kaha hai ... 
Hame maidan me dekh kar dedh lakh wali ki god me chup Gaye kya ...
Aji kaha ho mitra

----------


## prem_sagar

> चलिए कुछ तो अच्छा काम किया हमने


Sahi kahaa aapne .. 
Bas kuch aur kanch  aur patthar mil jaye .. Aur hole hole takrane lage to apsana banate der nahi lagrgi

----------


## Silky1

> Sahi kahaa aapne .. 
> Bas kuch aur kanch  aur patthar mil jaye .. Aur hole hole takrane lage to apsana banate der nahi lagrgi


दुआ दे रहे हो या बददुआ, खैर जो भी हो आपकी मनोकामना पूरी हो।

----------


## prem_sagar

Ajkal Anita ji kaha hai ... 
Maidam "rang de tu mohe geruwa" gana sun .. Gwruwa ood tirathyatra par to nahi nikal gayi bhaya ?

----------


## prem_sagar

Ab dekho .. Roman me likhe jaa raha hu ... Aur kalapne wala "koi" dikh nahi raha .... ????

----------


## prem_sagar

> दुआ दे रहे हो या बददुआ, खैर जो भी हो आपकी मनोकामना पूरी हो।


Hahah..... 
Ashirwad ka dhanyawad ... Manch ke new baba ji ....

----------


## prem_sagar

> Hahah..... 
> Ashirwad ka dhanyawad ... Manch ke new baba ji ....


Waise kanch se kaanch ya patthat se patthar takraye to apsane nahi bante .. 
Afsane to pattharo ke seene par ukeri gai kanch kee lakire hi banatee hai ....

----------


## Silky1

> Hahah..... 
> Ashirwad ka dhanyawad ... Manch ke new baba ji ....


बाबाजी तो यहाँ एक ही हैं one and only piece, 
वैसे आपको हज़ारी बनने की बधाई हो
चलते हैं

----------


## prem_sagar

> बाबाजी तो यहाँ एक ही हैं one and only piece, 
> वैसे आपको हज़ारी बनने की बधाई हो
> चलते हैं


Hahha .. Sahi kaha .. 
Dhanyawad .. 
Waise mujhe hazari baneane ka ek aur dhanyawad .. Aaj aap Na aate to ham hazari nahi bante 
Chalo ji .. Fir milege

----------


## Silky1

> Waise kanch se kaanch ya patthat se patthar takraye to apsane nahi bante .. 
> Afsane to pattharo ke seene par ukeri gai kanch kee lakire hi banatee hai ....


इतना गूढ़ ज्ञान हमें नहीं है, हम तो बस इतना जानते हैं कि नाज़ुक काँच टूट जाता है जबकि पत्थर पत्थर ही रहता है

----------


## prem_sagar

> इतना गूढ़ ज्ञान हमें नहीं है, हम तो बस इतना जानते हैं कि नाज़ुक काँच टूट जाता है जबकि पत्थर पत्थर ही रहता है


Meri samjh se to prakriti me patthro ko komalta hi kattee hai mitra ... Pani kee komalta me bade bade parwato ko katta deka hai Maine .. 
Waise bhi  itihaas ne bade bade mazbut patthro ko kanch ke samne natmastak ho chakna**** hote dekha hai ... 
Aaj bhi jyaada tar patthar hi tutate dikh jate hai ... Kyoki kanch ko to har koi sambhal leta hai ...

----------


## Silky1

> Meri samjh se to prakriti me patthro ko komalta hi kattee hai mitra ... Pani kee komalta me bade bade parwato ko katta deka hai Maine .. 
> Waise bhi  itihaas ne bade bade mazbut patthro ko kanch ke samne natmastak ho chakna**** hote dekha hai ... 
> Aaj bhi jyaada tar patthar hi tutate dikh jate hai ... Kyoki kanch ko to har koi sambhal leta hai ...


Hahahahaha

इस तर्ज पर तो आप पत्थर की यह कह के भी तारीफ़ कर सकते हैं कि देखो वो कितना सहनशील है, सदियों तक चोट खाता रहता है फिर टूटता है और काँच का यह कह के उपहास कर सकते हैं कि वो ज़रा सी ठेस से टूट जाता है।

In short नज़रिया अपना अपना

----------


## prem_sagar

> Hahahahaha
> 
> इस तर्ज पर तो आप पत्थर की यह कह के भी तारीफ़ कर सकते हैं कि देखो वो कितना सहनशील है, सदियों तक चोट खाता रहता है फिर टूटता है और काँच का यह कह के उपहास कर सकते हैं कि वो ज़रा सी ठेस से टूट जाता है।
> 
> In short नज़रिया अपना अपना


Hahaha .. 
Sahi kaha silk ji .. Nazariya apna apna .. 
Tujhe kaanch ke mahal mubarakk ... 
Meta patthro ka ashiyana accha .. 
Nazariya apnaa apnaa

----------


## Silky1

*मेरे अकेलेपन को मेरा शौख ना समझो यारो,
बड़े ही प्यार से तोहफा दिया है किसी चाहने वाले ने.*

----------


## Silky1

---------------

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan

मुस्कुराने से भी होता है, ग़म-ए-दिल बयां;
मुझे रोने की आदत हो, ये ज़रूरी तो नहीं!

----------


## Super Saiyan

मैं फ़रमाईश हूँ उसकी,
वो इबादत है मेरी,
इतनी आसानी से कैसे
निकाल दू उसे अपने दिल से,
मैं ख्वाब हूँ उसका,
वो हकीकत है मेरी|

----------


## Super Saiyan

*झुकने से रिश्ता गहरा हो तो झुक जाओ, 
पर हर बार आपको ही झुकना पड़े तो रूक जाओ...!
*

----------


## Super Saiyan

आज़ाद कर दिया हे हमने भी उस पंछी को …,

जो हमारी दिल की कैद में रहने को तोहीन समजता था ..।

----------


## Super Saiyan

*मोहब्बत तो दिल से की थी, दिमाग उसने लगा लिया….
दिल तोड दिया मेरा उसने और इल्जाम मुझपर लगा दिया.*

----------


## Super Saiyan

वक़्त के भी अजीब किस्से हैं;
किसी का कटता नहीं;
और;
किसी के पास होता नहीं ।
वक़्त;
दिखाई नहीं देता है;
पर;
बहुत कुछ दिखा देता है ।
अपनापन तो हर कोई दिखाता है;
पर अपना कौन है ये वक़्त दिखाता है ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

*दिल की खिड़की से बाहर देखो ना कभी
बारिश की बूँदों सा है एहसास मेरा…

घनी जुल्फों की गिरह खोलो ना कभी
बहती हवाओं सा है एहसास मेरा….

छूकर देखो कभी तो मालूम होगा तुम्हें
सर्दियों की धूप सा है एहसास मेरा ।*

----------


## Super Saiyan

तुम एक दम चाँद की तरह ही हो…..,
नूर भी, गुरुर भी और उतनी ही दूर भी

----------


## Super Saiyan

*छुपे छुपे से रहते हैं सरेआम नहीं हुआ करते,
कुछ रिश्ते बस एहसास होते हैं उनके नाम नहीं हुआ करते..*

----------


## Super Saiyan

*जज़्बातों में बहकर खुद को किसी के अधीन मत कीजिये
खुदा और खुद के अलावा किसी पर यक़ीन मत कीजिये।*

----------


## Super Saiyan

*ये तो न कह कि किस्मत की बात है,
मेरी बरबादियों में तेरा भी हाथ है।*

----------


## Super Saiyan

*एक गहरी शाम को समंदर किनारे रेत पर हसीन ख्वाबों की फेहरिस्त बनाई थी। 
लहर  आई, फेहरिस्त के साथ-साथ मेरे दिलबर की प्यारी सी मुस्कान भी ले गई।*

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

......................

----------


## abc1979

ha ha ha 

kitne saare naam hai tere 

kis kis naam se tujhe bulaya jaye 


1 kahe ya 2 ya phir 3

ya phir T T

accha han yaad aaya 4 bhi to hai 


ya phir jal ka devta hai 

ya tu bholenaath mahadev 


mobile OS bhi tera naam hai 

aur naa jaane kitne aise naam

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

*मत पूछ मेरे सब्र की इन्तेहा कहाँ तक है;
तु सितम कर ले, तेरी ताक़त जहाँ तक है;
व़फा की उम्मीद जिन्हें होगी, उन्हें होगी;
हमें तो देखना है, तू ज़ालिम कहाँ तक है!!
*

----------


## superidiotonline

> 


हा-हा.. ये मज़ेदार है!

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

*.  सालभर….तेरी बेरूखी से कत्ल होते रहे हैं हम,
अब तो तहरीरें बन गई है…उदासियाँ गुजरे साल की।*

----------


## Super Saiyan

कुछ तुम कोरे कोरे से,कुछ हम सादे सादे से, एक आसमां पर जैसे,
दो चाँद आधे आधे से.

----------


## Super Saiyan

*वो लिखते है हमारा नाम मिट्टी में और मिटा देते है 
 उनका ये अलग प्यार का अंदाज़ है, पर हमें तो वो मिट्टी में मिला देते है*

----------


## Super Saiyan

जी लो हर लम्हा,बीत जाने से पहले..

लौट कर यादें आती है,वक़्त नही

----------


## Super Saiyan

जिस्म की दरारों से रूह नजर आने लगी, 
बहुत अन्दर तक तोड़ गया है मुझे; इश्क तेरा..!

----------


## Super Saiyan

Beshak Wo Khoobsurat Aaj Bhi Hai,

Par Wo Muskaan Nhi Hai Jo Hum Laya Karte They....

----------


## Super Saiyan

बेवज़ह बिछड तो गये हो....

 बस इतना बता दो... 

कि.. सुकून मिला या नहीं...??

----------


## Super Saiyan

छूह लो तुम यूं ज़रा सा,, 


कि मैं मर भी जाऊं तो मुझसे तेरी खुशबू आये…! .

----------


## Super Saiyan

दिल की तमन्ना है कि मैं भी,
अपनी पलकों पे बैठाऊँ तुझको,
बस तू अपना वजन कम करले,
तो मेरा काम आसान हो जाए।

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

आसमान जितना नीला है,
सूरजमुखी जितना पीला है,
पानी जितना गीला है,
आपका स्क्रू उतना ही ढीला है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

शाम होते ही ये दिल उदास होता है,
टूटे ख्वाबों के सिवा कुछ न पास होता है,
तुम्हरी याद ऐसे वक़्त बहुत आती है,
जब कोई बन्दर आस-पास होता है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

तारीफ के काबिल हम कहाँ,
चर्चा तो आपकी चलती है,
सब कुछ तो है आपके पास,
बस सींग और पूंछ की कमी खलती है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

तू कहे तो चाँद तारे तोड़ दूँ,
तू कहे तो ये दुनिया छोड़ दूँ,
तू एक बार हँस के देख मेरे दोस्त,
तेरे सारे गंदे दांत तोड़ दूँ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

वो नफरतें पाले रहे हम प्यार निभाते रहे,
लो ये जिंदगी भी कट गयी खाली हाथ सी।

----------


## Super Saiyan

नफ़रत हो जायेगी तुझे अपने ही किरदार से,
अगर मैं तेरे ही अंदाज में तुझसे बात करुं।

----------


## Super Saiyan

जरूरत है मुझे नये नफरत करने वालों की,
पुराने तो अब मुझे चाहने लगे है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

मुझसे नफरत की अजब राह निकली उसने,
हँसता बसता दिल कर दिया खाली उसने,
मेरे घर की रिवायत से वोह खूब था वाकिफ,
जुदाई माँग ली बन के सवाली उसने।

----------


## Super Saiyan

रिश्तों से नाराज़गी होने के बाद,
बहुत आसान है दूरियाँ बना लेना,
मुश्किल है हालात समझ पाना..!!

----------


## superidiotonline

> तू कहे तो चाँद तारे तोड़ दूँ,
> तू कहे तो ये दुनिया छोड़ दूँ,
> तू एक बार हँस के देख मेरे दोस्त,
> तेरे सारे गंदे दांत तोड़ दूँ।





> तारीफ के काबिल हम कहाँ,
> चर्चा तो आपकी चलती है,
> सब कुछ तो है आपके पास,
> बस सींग और पूंछ की कमी खलती है।





> शाम होते ही ये दिल उदास होता है,
> टूटे ख्वाबों के सिवा कुछ न पास होता है,
> तुम्हरी याद ऐसे वक़्त बहुत आती है,
> जब कोई बन्दर आस-पास होता है।





> आसमान जितना नीला है,
> सूरजमुखी जितना पीला है,
> पानी जितना गीला है,
> आपका स्क्रू उतना ही ढीला है।





> दिल की तमन्ना है कि मैं भी,
> अपनी पलकों पे बैठाऊँ तुझको,
> बस तू अपना वजन कम करले,
> तो मेरा काम आसान हो जाए।







> 


शेरो शायरी में उम्दा कॉमेडी.. वाह.. वाह.. आज तो मज़ा आ गया।

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## abc1979

> _~_~_~_~_~_~




RS ki fb ID se liya kya?

----------


## abc1979

> _~_~_~_~_~_~



Dost ko Dost manna bhi padta hai 

Vishwas na ho to ek baar Dost ko pukar kar dekho

----------


## Super Saiyan

मरना भी मुश्किल है जिस शख्श के वगैर,
उस शख्स ने ख्वाबों में भी आना छोड़ दिया​।

----------


## Super Saiyan

लम्हों की दौलत से दोनों ही महरूम रहे,
मुझे चुराना न आया, तुम्हें कमाना न आया।

----------


## Super Saiyan

हम तो बने ही थे तबाह होने के लिए,
तेरा छोड़ जाना तो महज़ बहाना बन गया।

----------


## Super Saiyan

किताबें भी बिल्कुल मेरी तरह हैं
अल्फ़ाज़ से भरपूर मगर खामोश।

----------


## Super Saiyan

जिंदगी बड़ी अजीब सी हो गयी है,
जो मुसाफिर थे वो रास नहीं आये,
जिन्हें चाहा वो साथ नहीं आये।

----------


## Super Saiyan

अधूरी मोहब्बत मिली तो नींदें भी रूठ गयी,
गुमनाम ज़िन्दगी थी तो कितने सकून से सोया करते थे।

----------


## Super Saiyan

बस एक मेरा ही हाथ नहीं थामा उसने,
वरना गिरते हुए कितने ही संभाले उसने।

----------


## Super Saiyan

कितना वाकिफ थी वो मेरी कमजोरी से,
वो रो देती थी, और मैं हार जाता था।............:)

----------


## Super Saiyan

हाल जब भी पूछो खैरियत बताते हो,
लगता है मोहब्बत छोड़ दी तुमने।

----------


## Super Saiyan

हकीकत में खामोशी कभी भी चुप नहीं रहती, 
कभी तुम ग़ौर से सुनना बहुत किस्से सुनाती है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

जो दिल के आईने में हो वो ही प्यार के काबिल है,
वरना दीवार के काबिल तो हर तस्वीर होती है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

हाथ पर हाथ रखा उसने तो मालूम हुआ,
अनकही बात को किस तरह सुना जाता है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

देखते हैं अब क्या मुकाम आता है साहब,
सूखे पत्ते को इश्क़ हुआ है बहती हवा से।

----------


## Super Saiyan

बड़ा ही फर्क था तेरी और मेरी मोहब्बत में,
तूने सिर्फ आजमाया हमने सिर्फ यकीन किया।

----------


## Super Saiyan

मोहब्बत यूँ ही किसी से हुआ नहीं करती,
वजूद भुलाना पड़ता है, किसी को चाहने के लिए।

----------


## Super Saiyan

दिल टूटने पर भी जो शख्स शिकायत तक न करे,
उस शख्स की मोहब्बत में कमियां न निकाला कर।

----------


## Super Saiyan

शायद तेरा नज़रिया मेरे नज़रिये से अलग था,
तुझे वक्त गुज़ारना था और मुझे जिन्दगी।

----------


## Super Saiyan

माना कि सब कुछ पा लुँगा मैं अपनी जिन्दगी में,
मगर वो तेरे मेहँदी लगे हाथ मेरे ना हो सकेंगे ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

ना जaने इस ज़िद का नतीजा क्या होगा,
समझता दिल भी नहीं मैं भी नहीं और तुम भी नहीं।

----------


## Super Saiyan

Ladki to his boyfriend : plz janu Mujh Par 1 pyari si koi Shayari Banao.

boyfriend : kya kali julfe hai.
arz kiya hai,


kya kali julfe hai jaise koi andheraaa.


 Takli hoi jao aur kardo saveraa. :)

----------


## Super Saiyan

एक लड़की‬ आकर बोलती है, मुझे आपसे मिलना है,
 मैने बोला ये ले पगली टोकन और लाइन मे लगजा

----------


## Super Saiyan

इतना #Attitude मुझे मत दिखा ऐ पगली‬,
 जिस पाऊडर से तू #Makeup ‪करती‬ है,
 उस पाऊडर से तो हम *केरम* खेला करते है

----------


## Super Saiyan

आँसू जानते हैं कौन अपना है
 तभी अपनो के आगे निकलते हैं
 मुस्कुराहट का क्या है ???
 ग़ैरों से भी वफ़ा कर लेती है…!!

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Super Saiyan

m j                           u t

----------


## Super Saiyan

मेरे दिल की उम्मीदों का हौसला तो देखो,
इंतज़ार उसका है जिसे मेरा एहसास तक नहीं।

----------


## Super Saiyan

कह के आ गए उनसे कि जी लेंगे तुम्हारी बिन,
उनके जुदा होते ही जान पे बन आई है।

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

आसान नही है हमसे यूँ शायरियों में जीत पाना
 हर शब्द मोहब्बत में हार कर लिखते है

----------


## Super Saiyan

ज़िंदगी तो हम भी जी रहे थे,

तक़दीर हमारी खराब निकली,
ताजमहल हम भी बना सकते थे,
मुमताज़ हमारी बेवफा निकली

----------


## Super Saiyan

हीर रो रो कर रांझे से कह रही है,
 हाथ छोड़ कमीने मेरी नाक बह रही है.

----------


## Super Saiyan

एक ?
अंधे की बीबी को ?
बहरा भगा कर ले जा रहा था और ?
गूँगे ने उसे देख लिया
अब ?
गूँगा ?
अंधे को कैसे बताएगा के तुम्हारी बीबी ?
बहरे के साथ भाग गयी

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

*. *काजल लागे किरकरी*
     *सुरमा सहा ना जाए*

*जिन नैनं में मित्र बसे*
     *दूजा कौन समाये*

*प्रीत न कीजिये पंछी जैसी*
     *जल सूखे उड़ जाऐ*

*प्रीत तो कीजिये मछली जैसी*
     *जल सूखे मर जाए।*


*

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan

सर झुकाने की आदत नहीं है,
आँसू बहाने की आदत नहीं है,
हम खो गए तो पछताओगे बहुत,
क्युकी हमारी लौट के आने की आदत नहीं है !!

----------


## Super Saiyan

ऐसी अपनी वाईफ हो, 
जींस जिसकी टाईट हो, 
चेहरा जिसका व्हाईट हो, 
बालों में स्टाईल हो, 
होंठों पर स्माइल हो, 
इंडिया कि पैदाईश हो, 
सास की सेवा जिसकी ख्वाहिश हो, 
ऐसी अपनी वाईफ हो, 
तो क्या हसीन लाईफ हो।

----------


## Super Saiyan

मोहब्बत के खर्चों की बड़ी लंबी कहानी है, 
कभी फिल्म दिखानी है तो कभी शॉपिंग करानी है, 
मास्टर रोज कहता है कहाँ हैं फीस के पैसे? 
उसे कैसे समझाऊँ कि मुझे छोरी पटानी है!

----------


## Super Saiyan

ताज महल क्या चीज है... 
हम इससे भी अच्छी इमारत बनवा देंगे, 
शाहजहां ने मुमताज़ को मुर्दा दफनाया था, 
हम तुझे ज़िंदा ही दफना देंगे।

----------


## Super Saiyan

मुस्कुराना तो हर लड़की की अदा है 
जो इसे प्यार समझे वो सबसे बड़ा गधा है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

ये मोहब्बत नहीं, उसूल-ए-वफ़ा है ऐ दोस्त, 
हम जान तो दे देंगे जान का नंबर नहीं देंगे।

----------


## Super Saiyan

गर्ल फ्रेंड २-4 होनी चाहिए... 
एक तो डायन भी थी।

----------


## Super Saiyan

दिल दो किसी एक को, 
वो भी किसी नेक को, 
जब तक मिल ना जाए कोई, 
ट्राई करते रहो हर एक को।

----------


## Super Saiyan

इससे ज्यादा दुश्मनी की 
इन्तहा क्या होगी ग़ालिब 
टोयलेट की टंकी में कोई 
बर्फ डाल गया। just imagine

----------


## Super Saiyan

मटर पनीर समझ कर दोस्त बनाए थे ..
साले सब के सब टिंडे निकले..!!

----------


## superidiotonline

> ताज महल क्या चीज है... 
> हम इससे भी अच्छी इमारत बनवा देंगे, 
> शाहजहां ने मुमताज़ को मुर्दा दफनाया था, 
> हम तुझे ज़िंदा ही दफना देंगे।


क्षमा करिए। इस तरह की डरावनी शेरो-शायरी लिखेंगे तो शहर में डेढ़ लाखआशिकों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड डरकर मंच पर आना बन्द कर देगी। थोड़ा कायदे की लिखिए।

----------


## superidiotonline

> मटर पनीर समझ कर दोस्त बनाए थे ..
> साले सब के सब टिंडे निकले..!!


टिंडे का भरवां बहुत अच्छा बनता है।

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Super Saiyan

मत इतरा मेरी मोहब्बत पाकर पगली... 
तुझे क्या पता तेरा नम्बर कितनों के बाद आया है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

दिलों से खेलना हमें भी आता है पर 

दिलों से खेलना हमें भी आता है पर
जिस खेल में 
खिलौना टूट जाए, वो खेल हमें पसंद 
नही..!

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

बदलना चाहते हो तो शौक से बदलो, 
मगर इतना याद रखना... 
जो हम बदले तो करवटें बदलते रह जाओगे।

----------


## Super Saiyan

सुन पगली... 
तू मोहब्बत है मेरी इसलिए दूर है मुझसे, 
अगर जिद होती तो मेरी बाहों में होती।

----------


## Super Saiyan

बैठता वहीं हूँ, जहाँ अपनेपन का अहसास है मुझको, 
यूँ तो ज़िंदगी में कितने ही लोग आवाज देते हैं मुझको।

----------


## Super Saiyan

जहाँ कदर न हो अपनी वहाँ जाना फ़िज़ूल है, 
चाहे किसी का घर हो चाहे किसी का दिल।

----------


## Super Saiyan

एट्टीट्यूड तो हम मरने के बाद भी 
दिखाएंगे... 
दुनिया पैदल चलेगी और हम 
कंधो पर।

----------


## Super Saiyan

कहते है हर बात जुबां से हम इशारा नहीं करते, 
आसमां पर चलने वाले जमीं से गुज़ारा नहीं करते, 
हर हालात बदलने की हिम्मत है हम में, 
वक़्त का हर फैसला हम गँवारा नहीं करते।

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

औकात की बात मत कर पगली...  
हम जिस गली में पैर रखते हैं,  
वहाँ की लड़कियां अक्सर कहती हैं,  
बहारो फूल बरसाओ मेरा महबूब आया है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

तेरे गुरूर को देखकर तेरी तमन्ना ही छोड़ दी हमने, 
जरा हम भी तो देखें कौन चाहता है तुम्हें हमारी तरह।

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

दुशमनों को सज़ा देने की एक तहज़ीब है मेरी। 
मैं हाथ नहीं उठाता, नज़रों से गिरा देता हूँ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

हमारी हैसियत का अंदाज़ा, 
तुम ये जान के लगा लो, 
हम कभी उनके नही होते, 
जो हर किसी के हो जाए।

----------


## Super Saiyan

बेवक़्त, बेवजह, बेहिसाब मुस्कुरा देता हूँ, 
आधे दुश्मनो को तो यूँ ही हरा देता हूँ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

भूलकर हमें अगर तुम रहते हो सलामत, 
तो भूलके तुमको संभालना हमें भी आता है, 
मेरी फ़ितरत में ये आदत नहीं है वरना, 
तेरी तरह बदल जाना मुझे भी आता है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

जो दिल को अच्छा लगता है 
उसी को दोस्त कहता हूँ, 
मुनाफ़ा देखकर रिश्तों की 
सियासत मैं नहीं करता।

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

*. Never Force yourself to have Space In anyone's Life. 
Because
If they Really know your Worth, 
They'll surely Create a Place for you....!!  *

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

Trust Him__________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

:Monkey: ____________

----------


## Silky1

*  उसका वादा भी अजीब था …कि जिन्दगी भर साथ निभायेंगे
मैंने भी ये नहीं पुछा की मोहब्बत के साथ….. या यादों के साथ…..!!!
*

----------


## abc1979

> Attachment 918759
> 
> ____________





billi ke khawab me

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

*.    *सारे "ताबीज" पहन कर देख लिए गालिब..*
*सुकून तो आखिर g***** से लड़कर ही मिला .....*

*

----------


## Silky1

* 

कभी टूट कर बिखरो तो मुझे याद कर लेना,
दोस्तों....

एक वेल्डिंग वाला मेरे पहचान का है !! 
*
Don't comment

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

B***** N* 1

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

> 


Sooo true......

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

वैलेंटाइन तो बच्चे मनाते हैं।
हमारी तो डायरेक्ट करवा चौथ मनाएगी।

बड़ा इतराती फिरती थी वो अपने हुस्न-ए-
रुखसार पर…मायूस बैठी है जबसे देखी है अपनी तस्वीर आधार कार्ड पर।

----------


## Super Saiyan

“इश्क़ में ये अंजाम पाया है, हाथ पैर टूटे, मुँह से खून आया है!  हॉस्पिटल पहुंचे तो नर्स ने फ़रमाया बहारों फूल बरसाओ, किसी का आशिक़ आया  है!”

----------


## Super Saiyan

Meri Hassi Ka Hisaab Kaun Karega? Meri Galti Ko Maaf Kaun Karega?  Ae-Khuda, Mere Dost Ko Salamat Rakhna; Warna Meri Shaadi Pe “Lungi  Dance” Kaun Karega!

----------


## Super Saiyan

Chup Ho Kis Wajah Se, Humein Maloom Nahi Hai Magar; Dil Doob Sa Jata Hai Jab Tum Bakwas Nahi Karte!

----------


## Super Saiyan

कभी तुम गौर से देखो आइना; वाह वाह! कभी तुम गौर से देखो आइना; खुद ही हँसकर कहोगे… मेड इन चाइना! मेड इन चाइना!

----------


## Super Saiyan

उनके गम में जो पी ली शराब; उनके गम में जो पी ली शराब; फिर जो हुई तबियत ख़राब; दे टट्टी , दे पेशाब – दे टट्टी , दे पेशाब!  :) gn

----------


## Silky1

*.   *रिश्ते, प्यार और मित्रता हर जगह पाये जाते हैं, परन्तु ये ठहरते वहीं हैं - जहां पर इन्हें आदर मिलता है ।।*


*रिश्ता कभी खत्म नहीं होता ,बातों से छूटा तो आँखों में रह जाता है ,आँखो से छूटा तो यादों में रह जाता है...*
*

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## superidiotonline

> उनके गम में जो पी ली शराब; उनके गम में जो पी ली शराब; फिर जो हुई तबियत ख़राब; दे टट्टी , दे पेशाब – दे टट्टी , दे पेशाब!  :) gn


Hmmmmm... शराब पीने से तबियत कैसे खराब हो सकती है?

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan

उम्मीदों की मंजिल टूट गयी; आँखों से अश्क़ो की धरा बह गयी; अरे तुम्हारी भी क्या इज्जत रह गयी; जब क्लास मैं लड़की भैया कह गयी!

----------


## Super Saiyan

तेरी  याद में हमने कलम उठायी; लिया पेपर और तस्वीर आपकी बनायीं; सोचा था की  उसको दिल से लगा कर रखेंगे; मगर वो तोह बच्चों को डराने के काम आई!

----------


## Super Saiyan

हम आज भी दिल का आशियाँ  सजानेसे  से डरते हैं; बागों में फूल खिलाने  से डरते  हैं; हमारी एक पसन्द से टूट जाँएगे हज़ारो दिल; तभी तो हम आज  भी गर्ल फ्रेंड  बनाने से डरते हैं!

----------


## Super Saiyan

मेरे दोस्त तू भी लिखा करो शायरी; तुम्हारा  भी  मेरी तरह नाम हो जाएगा; जब तुम पर भी पैडेंगे अंडे और टमाटर; शाम की सबजी का इंतजाम हो जाएगा !

----------


## Super Saiyan

तरस गए है हम तेरे लबों से कुछ सुनने के लिए प्यार की बात ना सही कोई बकवास ही कर लिया करो

----------


## Super Saiyan

आँखों में नमी थी और विटामिन सी की कमी थी वाह वाह आँखों में नमी थी और विटामिन सी की कमी थी जिस से सारी रात चैटिंग की वो तो गर्ल फ्रेंड की मम्मी थी

----------


## Super Saiyan

आज तुम पर आसुंओ की बरसात होगी फिर वोही अँधेरी काली रात होगी याद ना करके तुमने दिल दुखाया है मेरा जा तेरे बदन में सारी रात खुजली होगी

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

.   मेरा दोस्त मुझसे यह कह कर दूर चला गया फ़राज़,
कि दोस्ती दूर की अच्छी रोटी तंदूर की अच्छी।

----------


## Silky1

. Meri Prem Kahani Ka Bhi Kya Ending Tha,
Meri Prem Kahani Ka Bhi Kya Ending Tha,
Maine Propose Kiya Tha Jis Sms Se,
Kambakht Woh Uski Shaadi Tak Pending Tha.

----------


## Silky1

. खयाल को आहट की आस रहती है,
निगाह को किसी सूरत की तलाश रहती है,
तेरे बिन कोई कमी नहीं है ऐ दोस्त,
बस गली वाली जमादारनी उदास रहती है।

----------


## Silky1

.   Ankho Mein Aansu Chehre Par Hansi Hai,
Saanso Mein Aahein Dil Mein Bebasi Hai,
Pehle Kyun Nahi Bataya Yaar Ki,
Darwaje Mein Ungli Fansi Hai.

----------


## Silky1

.      सफ़र लम्बा है दोस्त बनाते रहिये,
दिल मिले ना मिले हाथ बढ़ाते रहिये,
ताजमहल न बनाईये महंगा पड़ेगा,
मगर हर तरफ मुमताज़ बनाते रहिये। 
Ur philosophy

----------


## superidiotonline

> आज तुम पर आसुंओ की बरसात होगी फिर वोही अँधेरी काली रात होगी याद ना करके तुमने दिल दुखाया है मेरा जा तेरे बदन में सारी रात खुजली होगी


वाह-वाह.. गजब की शायरी है!

----------


## Super Saiyan

बहुत उदास है कोई तेरे जाने से;
हो सके तो लौट आ किसी बहाने से;
तू लाख खफा सही पर एक बार तो देख;
कितना कचरा जमा है तेरे न आने से!

----------


## Super Saiyan

पगली प्यार दिखाएगी तो प्यार पाएगी
एट्टीटुड दिखाएगी तो थप्पड खाएगी..

----------


## Super Saiyan

हसरत ए दीदार के लिये
उसकी गली मे मोबाईल की दुकान खोली ……
मत पूछो अब हालात ए बेबसी ऐ गालिब,
रोज़ एक नया शख्स उनके नम्बर पे रीचार्ज़ करवानें आता है …..

----------


## Super Saiyan

aaj wo date par boht hans rahi thi,
Ussk jany k baad pata chala k meri zip khuli thi

----------


## Super Saiyan

har aahat par jaan nikal jaati hai.
yeh public toilet mein darwaza kiyun nhi hota

----------


## Super Saiyan

Mujhe Raat bhar yeh baat sone Nahi deti,
ke Zindagi 4 din ki hai to TEST MATCH 5 din key

----------


## Super Saiyan

Kisi ka jhoota peenay say muhabbat barhti hai,
ye keh kar woh meri sari PEPSI pee gayi        

:) B N 1

----------


## Super Saiyan

चप्पल छोटी हो जाए तो पाँव में नहीं आती;
वाह वाह!
चप्पल छोटी हो जाए तो पाँव में नहीं आती;
और गर्लफ्रेंड मोटी हो जाए तो बाहों में नहीं आती…

ha ha

----------


## Super Saiyan

मैने कहा…
मेरे इश्क़ में फ़ना हो जाओ…
उसने भी कह दिया…
पेपर चल रहे है दफ़ा हो जाओ…

----------


## Super Saiyan

अगर बेवफाओं के सर पर सींग होते.. तो मेरी वाली आज बारासिंगा होती. *-बेदर्द आशिक*

----------


## Super Saiyan

कमियाँ तो बहुत है मुझमे, पर कोई निकाल कर तो देखे.

----------


## Super Saiyan

status और Pic मत देख Pagli,
ज़ाके Kitab पड़ Pyaar होने से अच्छा Passहो ज़ाएगी.

----------


## Super Saiyan

Luck तो हर किसीका है यार, But हमे पाने के लिये, Good Luck चाहिये.

----------


## Super Saiyan

मेरे दिल को यु कैद ना कर, ए पगली,
दिल के नवाब हे, तेरे पिंजरे के पंछी नही.

----------


## Super Saiyan

Attitude तो अपना भी खतरनाक है जिसे,
भुला दिया सो भुला दिया, फिर एक ही शब्द याद
रहता है.. Who are you?

----------


## Super Saiyan

ऑनलाइन होकर भी इग्नोर करने की आदत हे ना तेरी,
जिस दिन हमने ब्लॉक कर दिया उस दिन,
तेरी इग्नोर करने की आदत भी तुज पर ही भारी पड़ेगी.

----------


## Super Saiyan

जिनकी नज़रों में हम अच्छे नही, वो अपनी आँखो का इलाज करवाये.

----------


## Super Saiyan

मैनें कभी ईंट का जवाब पत्थर से नहीं दिया,
बस वही ईंट वापस दे मारी, पत्थर ढूंढने में कौन टाईम खराब करे.

----------


## Super Saiyan

Arrey pagli Relationship मे रहना है तो आ ओर future सेट कर,  तेरे लाख़ नखरे उठाऊंगा,
वरना ये *As a Friend* वाले नखरे हमसे नही झेले जाते.

:)

----------


## Super Saiyan

Oye सुन Rani, जितनी तुने पढाई कर रखी है,
उससे ज्यादा तो Tere Raja ने College में लड़ाई कर रखी है

----------


## Super Saiyan

सुन पगली तेरे zevar से, कीमती मेरे Tewar है.

----------


## Super Saiyan

रूठा है वो इस तरह जैसे मैं सच में उसे मना लूंगा,
उसे क्या पता इतने वक्त में तो मै 10 और पटा लूंगा।।

----------


## Super Saiyan

कुछ लड़कियाँ तो इतना मुड़ मुड़ कर देखती है की ?
मन_करता है बोल_ही दु की ?
पगली आराम से खड़ी होकर देख ले. कही गर्दन मैं Fracture हो गया तो गाली देती फिरेगी ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

सुन पगली Senty होना हमारी फितरत में नहीं,
भाग रे छोरी ये लड़का तेरी किस्मत में नहीं.

----------


## Super Saiyan

Bade Log लोगो हमारे सामने जरा ओकात में ही रहना,
वरना पिछवाड़े में इतना पीतल ठोकेगे कि Doctor भी सोच में पड़ जायेगा कि,
पहले ऑपरेशनकरू या कबाड़ी से Pittal का भाव पता करू!

----------


## Super Saiyan

वो मेरी न हुई तो ईसमेँ हैरत की कोई बात नहीँ,
क्योँकि शेर से दिल लगाये बकरी की ईतनी औकात नही.

----------


## Super Saiyan

कमाल तेरे नखरे, कमाल का तेरा स्टाइल है;
बात करने की तमीज नहीं, और हाथ में मोबाइल है!

----------


## Super Saiyan

Sun Pagli Tu “Mujhko” Chod Kar Jaarhi Ho To,
Ek Aakhri Baat Sunti Jao,
Seedhe “Bhad” Me Jana, Left Right Mat Jana.



:) h

----------


## Super Saiyan

मेरे दोस्त केहते हैं तुम्हारे सब #StatuS एक नंबर रेहते हैं
मैने कहा २ नंबर के काम मैने कभी किया ही नहीं|

----------


## Super Saiyan

इतना भी गुमान न कर आपनी जीत पर ‘ऐ बेखबर’
शहर में तेरे जीत से ज्यादा चर्चे तो मेरी हार के हैं।।।

----------


## Super Saiyan

वो बोली छोड Class को Film देख ने चलते है,
मे बोला इतनी Selfish मत बन, उनके लिए भी सोच जो मेरे लिए Class मे हे..

----------


## Super Saiyan

इंसान सिर्फ आग से नहीं जलता, कुछ लोग तो हमारे अंदाज से जल जाते है.

----------


## Super Saiyan

पसंद है मुझे.. उन लोगों से हारना… जो लोग मेरे हारने की वजह से पहली बार जीते हों..

----------


## Super Saiyan

I don’t use Apple product because of their logo.. The Apple has a bite taken out of it. Aur jhuta khana mujhe pasand nahi…

----------


## Super Saiyan

जनाब मत पूछिए हद हमारी गुस्ताखियों की,
हम आईना ज़मीं पर रखकर आसमां कुचल दिया करते है.

----------


## Super Saiyan

तीन ही उसूल हैं मेरी जिन्दगी के आवेदन, निवेदन और फिर ना माने तो दे दना दन..

----------


## Super Saiyan

उसे लगता था कि उसकी चालाकियां हमें समझ नहीं आतीं
हम बड़ी खामोशी से देखते थे उसे अपनी नजरों से गिरते हुए।

----------


## Silky1

* दो पोस्ट्स पर बहुत हँसी आई*

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Super Saiyan

गधा ही सही 
कितना प्यार है इन आँखों में .......

----------


## Super Saiyan

हम आज भी शतरंज़ का खेल अकेले ही खेलते हे, क्युकी दोस्तों के खिलाफ चाल चलना हमे आता नही ..

----------


## Super Saiyan

हम अपना ‪#‎status दिलो पर ‪#‎update करते है ‪#‎facebook पर नही..

----------


## Super Saiyan

सहारा ढूंडने की हमारी आदत नहीं , हम तो अकेले ही पूरी महफ़िल के बराबर है

----------


## Super Saiyan

सुन ‪‎पगली जैसा तु ‪‎सोचती हो,, वैसा मै हु नहीं और ‪‎जैसा मै हु ना,,,, वैसा तू ‪#सोच भी नही सकती….   :)

----------


## Super Saiyan

घमंडी लडकीया मुजसे दुर ही रहै क्यु की मनाना मुजे आता नही, और भाव मे कीसीको देता नही..

----------


## Super Saiyan

वो खुद पर गरूर करते है, तो इसमें हैरत की कोई बात नहीं! जिन्हें हम चाहते है, वो आम हो ही नहीं सकते.

----------


## Super Saiyan

तेरे  ही नाम से ज़ाना जाता हूं मैं, ना जाने ये ‘शोहरत’ है या ‘बदनामी’.. बुरे  हैं ह़म तभी तो ज़ी रहे हैं.. अच्छे होते तो द़ुनिया ज़ीने नही देती..!!

----------


## Super Saiyan

मुझमे खामीया बहुत सी होगी मगर, एक खूबी भी है.. मे कीसी से रीश्ता मतलब के लीये नही रखता.

----------


## Super Saiyan

मेरी हिम्मत को परखने की गुस्ताखी न करना, पहले भी कई तूफानों का रुख मोड़ चुका हु.

----------


## Super Saiyan

तू जिद हे इस दिल की, वरना इन आँखो ने, और भी हसीन चेहरे देखे हे ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

वो तरस जाएँगी प्यार की एक बूँद के लिए, मैं तो बादल हूँ किसी और पे बरस जाऊंगा।

----------


## Super Saiyan

जी भर गया है तो बता दो, हमें इनकार पसंद है इंतजार नहीं..!

----------


## Super Saiyan

हक़ से दे तो तेरी “नफरत” भी सर आँखों पर , खैरात में तो तेरी “मोहब्बत” भी मंजूर नहीं

----------


## Super Saiyan

मुझसे नफरत ही करनी है तो इरादे मजबूत रखना.. जरा से भी चुके तो महोब्बत हो जायेगी

----------


## Super Saiyan

गुमान न कर अपने दिमाग पे मेरे दोस्त, जितना तेरा दिमाग हे उतना तो मेरा दिमाग खराब रहता हे.

----------


## Super Saiyan

सुन छोरी…तू अपने “BoyTriend”की चाहे कितनी भी तारीफ़ कर ले…
लेकिन तेरा “BoyTriend” भी मेरे ही “Status Copy” करता है.

----------


## Super Saiyan

तेरे ‪#‎पापा से कह दे कभी हमारा इलाक़ा घुमकर देखे,
सिर्फ ‪#‎नाम ही काफ़ी है उनके ‪#‎जमाई का ।।

----------


## Super Saiyan

“पैसे का तो पता नहीं #PAGLI,
पर कुछ जगह पर नाम ऐसा कमाया है की वहाँ #Paisa नहीं मेरा #Naam चलता है”

----------


## Super Saiyan

#नया #नया है ‪तू बेटे… मैंने ‪खेल पुराने ‪खेले है ?
जिन लोगों के दम पर ‪‎उछलता है तू… ‪मेरे पुराने वो चेले है..

----------


## Super Saiyan

लड़की की माँ मुझसे बोली – “तूने ऐसा क्या कर डाला जिससे ये रो रही है”
मैंने कहा – “Block”

----------


## Super Saiyan

“इतनी अकड़ मत दिखा वर्ना छोड़ देंगे तुझे,
भीगे कागज की तरह, “ना लिखने के काबिल और ना जलाने के.

----------


## Super Saiyan

अकेला ही चला था अपनी मंजिल के लिये मैं तो,
पर बेरोजगार लोग मिलते गये और Whatsapp Group बनता गया..

----------


## Super Saiyan

भीड इकट्ठी करके तो किसी को भी हराना आसान है,
लेकिन मजा तब है जब आपका नाम सुनते ही भीड में भगदड मच जाये.

----------


## Super Saiyan

प्यार करता हु इसलिए फ़िक्र करता हूँ, नफरत करुगा तो जिक्र भी नही करुगा

----------


## Super Saiyan

वक्त दिखाई नहीं देता है पर, दिखा बहुत कुछ देता है

----------


## Super Saiyan

इन्कार है जिन्हे आज मुझसे मेरा वक्त देखकर,मै खूद को इतना काबील बनाउंगा वो मिलेंगे मूझसे वक्त लेकर!

----------


## Super Saiyan

जो कहते थे रंगों से डर लगता है मुझे , मैंने उन्हें पल पल रंग बदलते देखा है

----------


## Super Saiyan

मैं क्यूँ कुछ सोच कर दिल छोटा करूँ…वो उतनी ही कर सकी वफ़ा जितनी उसकी औकात थी…

----------


## Super Saiyan

मेरे मिज़ाज को समझने के लिए, बस इतना ही काफी है, मैं उसका हरगिज़ नहीं होता….. जो हर एक का हो जाये।

----------


## Super Saiyan

कुछ लोगों से उन्ही के लहजे से बात की जाए तो बुरा मान जाते हैं

----------


## Super Saiyan

एक बात हमेशा याद रखना दोस्तों
 ढूंढने पर वही मिलेंगे जो खो गए थे,
 वो कभी नहीं मिलेंगे जो बदल गए है.

----------


## Super Saiyan

मोहब्बत मे “हां” और “ना” दोनों एक ही शब्द है…
जिन्हे जवाब मिला, वो बर्बाद ही हुआ है…!!

----------


## Super Saiyan

सज़दे कीजिये, या माँगिये दुआयें,,,,
जो आपका है ही नही, वो आपका होगा भी नही.

----------


## Super Saiyan

मालूम है मुझे वो ना मेरी थी ना कभी होगी !
बस इक शौक था उसके “पीछे “जिदंगी बर्बाद करने की !!

----------


## Super Saiyan

अपनी सुरत पर इतना मत इतरा #Pagli
ये तो चार दिन की हस्ती है,
तेरी सुरत भी तब तक मस्त है,
जब तक Fair & Lovely सस्ती है…

----------


## Super Saiyan

रखा करो नजदीकियां, ज़िन्दगी का कुछ
भरोसा नहीं फिर मत कहना चले भी गए और बताया भी नहीं. .

----------


## Super Saiyan

पगली तू फेसबुक की बात करती है हम तो OLX पर भी लड़की सेट कर लेते है

----------


## Super Saiyan

Free‬ मे हम किसी को ‪‎गाली‬ तक नहीं देते,
‪Smile‬ तो बहुत दूर की बात है. ‎PagLi‬.

----------


## Super Saiyan

♤_सुन ‪ Pagli‬ ♤तुझे_ ○ऐसा Pyar करुगा _के,
तेरे Hotho ♤ की Lipstick बीगडेंगी‬,
But Promise‬ ♤तेरे आँखो ‪#‎का‬ kAjAL ‎कभी‬ नही ‪ बीगडने‬ ♤Dunga.



Wat a Jok Na

----------


## Super Saiyan

२ ही                    समझ आए

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

Za_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

*.  *दोस्त बेशक एक हो...*

*मगर ऐसा हो...*

*जो लब्जों से ज्यादा खामोशी को समझें...!* *

----------


## Silky1

*. 
*बेवजह है,*
*तभी तो दोस्ती है..*

*वजह होती,*
*तो व्यापार होता..!!**

----------


## Silky1

*.  *_कल आईना था.._*
*_तो सब देख देख कर चलते थे..!!_*

*_आज टूट गया हूँ;_*
*_तो सब बच~बच के चल रहे हैं..!!!_*

*_सब समय की बाते हैं.._* *

----------


## Silky1

*.  *साफ दामन का दौर तो कब का खत्म हुआ है साहब..*
*अब तो लोग अपने धब्बों पे गुरूर करने लगे हैं..!* *

----------


## Silky1

*.   *कभी शब्दो में तलाश न करना वजूद मेरा.....दोस्तों*


*मैं उतना लिख बोल नहीं पाता..., जितना महसूस करता हूँ* *

----------


## Silky1

*.    *मुस्कुराने की आदत भी कितनी महेंगी पड़ी हमको........*

*भुला दिया सबने ये कहकर की तुम तो अकेले भी खुश रह लेते हो........* *

----------


## Silky1

*.   *हम तो जोङना जानते हैं...तोङना तो सिखा ही नहीं*
*खुद टूट जाते हैं अक्सर....किसी को छोङना सिखा ही नहीं...**

----------


## Silky1

.   सुना है....इश्क़ में लोग खाना - पीना भूल पतले हो जाते हैं....
हाय रब्बा ....तू यही रोग लगा दे ...क़सम से वॉक करते - करते पैर दुख जाते हैं.... 
Chup

----------


## Silky1

*.  
मोहब्बत का सफर लंबा हुआ​;​
​​तो क्या हुआ, थोड़ा तुम चलो​;
​थोड़ा हम चले, थोड़ा तुम चलो;​
​थोड़ा हम चले, फिर रिक्शा कर लेंगे।
*

----------


## Silky1

*.
कितना शरीफ शख्श है;
पत्नी पे फ़िदा है;
उस पे ये कमाल है कि;
अपनी पे फ़िदा है। 
*

----------


## Silky1

*.  
हम दुआ करते हैं खुदा से;
कि वो आप जैसा दोस्त और ना बनाए;
एक कार्टून जैसी चीज़ जो हमारे पास है;
कहीं वो भी कॉमन ना हो जाए!
*

----------


## Silky1

मुम्बई में ओखी का असर

----------


## Super Saiyan

एक बेवफा की याद में हम कुछ ख़ास हो गए, 
पहले हम लोटा थे पर अब गिलास हो गए।

----------


## Super Saiyan

अपने दिल में रहने दो ना मुझे,
कसम से बाहर बहुत गर्मी है..!!

----------


## Super Saiyan

कितना ही जानलेवा फिगर क्यों न हो तेरा.. पर सुन पगली,
ईतना मत ईतरा हमारी तारीफ के बीना सब अधूरा है

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

thnx 2 M

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

Think

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

:(

----------


## Super Saiyan

Try

----------


## Super Saiyan

Like me

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

U

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

तेरे प्यार के साए ने हमें ऐसा प्यासा बनाया 
तेरे प्यार के साए ने हमें ऐसा प्यासा बनाया

तू पांच मिनिट रुक मै पानी पी कर आया

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

> Think


सही कहा SS जी, मूर्ख ना सिर्फ दृढ़ रहते हैं बल्कि गर्व भी करते हैं।

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

I always think so

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

> सही कहा SS जी, मूर्ख ना सिर्फ दृढ़ रहते हैं बल्कि गर्व भी करते हैं।


 सही कहा है हम कई सालो से उदाहरण देख रहे है

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

प्यार ना रहे तो वफ़ा कौन करेगा,दोस्त ना रहे तो दोस्ती कौन करेगा,खुदा सलामत रखे तुम्हे वरना,बंदर की तरह उछाल-कूद कौन करेगा??

----------


## Super Saiyan

प्यार करने की अपनी एक रीत है प्यार का दूसरा नाम ही तो  प्रीत है इसलिए ट्राई मारो हर लड़की पर क्यों की डर के आगे जीत है

----------


## Super Saiyan

हम पे मर के मुन्नी बदनाम हो गयी हम पे मर के मुन्नी बदनाम हो गयी अकेले हो  गए थे मुन्नी के बिना ये अच्छा हुआ कम्ब्खत शीला टाइम पे जवान हो गयी

----------


## Super Saiyan

वो मुझे कह के चली गयी गो टू हेल वो मुझे कह के चली गयी गो टू हेल और मैं दिल पे हाथ रख के कहता रहा आल इज़ वैल आल इज़ वैल

----------


## Super Saiyan

अपने दर्द को छुपाना सीख लिया हर बात पर मुस्कुराना सीख लिया बस ये दो लाइन बोलकर सुन्दर लड़कियों को पटाना सीख लिया

----------


## Super Saiyan

की रूठी है ऐसे वो हमसे जैसे हम सच में उन्हें मना लेंगे इतना वक़्त कौन बेकार करे इतने में तो हम दूसरी पटा लेंगे

----------


## Super Saiyan

ज़िंदगी अपनी मस्ती  में जिया कर इश्क बहुत बुरी चीज है ना किया कर तू अपना  पूरा ध्यान करियर पे मोड़ दे इश्क और अपनी गर्लफ्रेंड  मेरे लिए छोड़ दे

----------


## Super Saiyan

धड़कन दिल की रुक जाती है सांसे अक्सर थम जाती है बहुत बुरी हालत होती है यारों जब गर्लफ्रेंड से शादी करने की नौबत आती है

----------


## Super Saiyan

बड़ी "बे-लग़ाम" हो गयी है "मेरी आँखे"...तेरा "दीदार' करने के रोज "बहाने"  ढूंढती है..

----------


## Super Saiyan

सुकून मिलता है दो लफ़्ज़ काग़ज़ पर उतार कर,
चीख़ भी लेता हूँ और आवाज़ भी नहीं होती।

----------


## Super Saiyan

मैं ख़ामोशी तेरे मन की, तू अनकहा अलफ़ाज़ मेरा…
मैं एक उलझा लम्हा, तू रूठा हुआ हालात मेरा ...

----------


## Super Saiyan

बेपनाह प्यार किया तो,
ये आंसू के तोहफे मिले,

बेवफाई की होती तो 
हमारे होठो पर भी हंसी होती|

----------


## Super Saiyan

किसी और की बाहों में रहकर,
वो हम से वफा की बात करते हैं...!!!!
ये कैसी चाहत है यारों...?
वो बेवफा है जानकर भी,
हम उन्हीं से ही प्यार करते हैं....

----------


## Super Saiyan

यूँ खाली पलकें झुका देने से नींद नही आती
 सोते वही लोग है जिनके पास किसी की यादें नही होती।

----------


## Super Saiyan

सोचता रहा ये रातभर करवट बदल बदलकर,
 जानें वो क्यों बदल गया, मुझको इतना बदलकर ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

मुझे रुला कर सोना..
तो तेरी आदत बन गई है,
जिस दिन मेरी आँख ना खुली..तुझे निंद से नफरत हो जायेगी.

----------


## Silky1

> अपने दर्द को छुपाना सीख लिया हर बात पर मुस्कुराना सीख लिया बस ये दो लाइन बोलकर सुन्दर लड़कियों को पटाना सीख लिया


Hmmm, अच्छा तरीक़ा है।

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

____________

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

:)______________

----------


## Silky1

This face reminds me someone

----------


## Silky1

_____________

----------


## Silky1

________________

----------


## Silky1

______________

----------


## Silky1

*.   कहते हैं जब आप सच्चे दिल से डाइटिंग की नियत बना लो तो.. 







सारी कायनात आपको मजेदार खाना ठुसवाने में जुट जाती है...    *

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

Jay Modi

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

1990 से पहले जन्म वाले जरुर पढ़े
 बहुत अच्छी फीलिंग आयेगी  
 .
 हम लोग,
 जो 1947  से  1990
 के बीच जन्में  है,
 We are blessed because,
 हमें कभी भी
हमारें माता- पिता को
 हमारी पढाई को लेकर
 कभी अपने programs
 आगे पीछे नही करने पड़ते थे…!
 स्कूल के बाद हम
 देर सूरज डूबने तक खेलते थे
 हम अपने
 real दोस्तों के साथ खेलते थे;
 net फ्रेंड्स के साथ नही ।
 जब भी हम प्यासे होते थे
 तो नल से पानी पीना
 safe होता था और
 हमने कभी mineral water bottle को नही ढूँढा ।
 हम कभी भी चार लोग
 गन्ने का जूस उसी गिलास से ही
 पी करके भी बीमार नही पड़े ।
 हम एक प्लेट मिठाई
 और चावल रोज़ खाकर भी
 बीमार  नही हुए ।
 नंगे पैर घूमने के बाद भी
 हमारे पैरों को कुछ नही होता था ।
 हमें healthy रहने
 के लिए  Supplements नही
 लेने पड़ते थे ।
 हम कभी कभी अपने खिलोने
 खुद बना कर भी खेलते थे ।
 हम ज्यादातर अपने parents के साथ या  grand- parents के पास ही रहे ।
हम अक्सर 4/6 भाई बहन
 एक जैसे कपड़े पहनना
 शान समझते थे…..
 common. वाली नही
 एकतावाली  feelings …
 enjoy करते थे
 हमारे पास
 न तो Mobile,  DVD’s,
 PlayStation, Xboxes,
 PC, Internet, chatting,
 क्योंकि
 हमारे पास real दोस्त थे ।
 हम दोस्तों के घर
 बिना बताये जाकर
 मजे करते थे और
 उनके साथ खाने के
 मजे लेते थे।
 कभी उन्हें कॉल करके
 appointment नही लेना पड़ा ।
हम एक अदभुत और
 सबसे समझदार पीढ़ी है क्योंकि
 हम अंतिम पीढ़ी हैं जो की
 अपने parents की सुनते हैं…
 और
 साथ ही पहली पीढ़ी
 जो की
 अपने बच्चों की सुनते हैं ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

आदमी: भगवान जब मैं..
मरने को आऊंगा तब मुझे पांच मिनट देना।
भगवान: क्यों?
आदमी: मोबाइल फॉर्मेट करने के लिए,
वरना मरने के बाद लग जायेगी इज़्ज़त की वाट।


U

----------


## Silky1

_____________

----------


## Silky1

______________

----------


## Silky1

______________

----------


## Silky1

-------------

----------


## Silky1

--------------

----------


## Silky1

--------------

----------


## Silky1

-------------

----------


## Silky1

--------------

----------


## Silky1

-------------

----------


## Silky1

--------------

----------


## Silky1

--------------

----------


## Silky1

--------------

----------


## Silky1

_____________

----------


## Silky1

______________

----------


## Silky1

_____________

----------


## Silky1

*.     On my birthday, my friend messaged me in short,
*"HBD HBD HBD"*

So on his anniversary I messaged him, 

*"HA HA HA"* 



And he blocked me..

Did i say anything wrong..? *

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

> 


Hahahahaha, this one is best

----------


## Silky1

_~_~_~_~_~_~

----------


## Silky1

***********

----------


## Silky1

----------

----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Silky1

Chup, no comments-----

----------


## Silky1

______________

----------


## Super Saiyan

> Chup, no comments-----


V Hard Ha ha ha ....or .......may i say sumthin :)

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

आप से मिलने का मन कर रहा है,
मन को समझाया तो दिल कह रहा है,
दिल को बताया तो आँखे रो पड़ी,
उन्हे चुप कर दिया तो, साँसे बोल पड़ी,
Happy New Year My Dear!!

----------


## Super Saiyan

इस नये साल मे खुशियों की बरसाते हो,
प्यार के दिन और मोहब्बत भरी राते हो,
रंजिशे नफ़रते मिट जाए सदा के लिए,
सभी के दिलो में ऐसी चाहतें हो!!

----------


## Super Saiyan

रब करे आप को नया साल रास आ जाए,
जिसे आप चाहते हो वो आपके पास आ जाए,
इस साल कुंवारे ना रहे आप,
आप का रिश्ता लेकर आपकी सास आ जाए!!

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

रेकींग न्यूज –
आनेवाले कड़ाके की ठण्डको देखते हुए
केन्द्र सरकार का एक बड़ा फैसला,“नहाये हुए व्यक्ति को छुने वाला व्यक्ति भी
नहाया हुआ माना जायेगा”
जनहित में जारी…

----------


## Super Saiyan

रजाई खींचना देशद्रोह के बराबर… उसके बाद किसी ने चाय

      नही पिलायी
      तो “असहिष्णुता माना” जाये…

----------


## Super Saiyan

तुम्हे अपना कहने की तमन्ना थी दिल  में 
लवों तक आते आते तुम ग़ैर हो गए !!

----------


## Super Saiyan

मन की लिखूँ तो शब्द रूठ जाते हैं,

और सच लिखूँ तो अपने रूठ जाते हैं।

----------


## Super Saiyan

काश कभी यूँ भी हो के बाज़ी पलट जाये,
उसे याद सताये मेरी, और मैं सुकून से सो जाऊँ।

----------


## Super Saiyan

ज़िंदगी ने बहुत समझदार बना रखा है,
मुझे आज बस ज़िद करने का मन है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

फिर पलट रही है सर्दियों की सुहानी रातें,
फिर उसकी याद में जलने का मौसम आया।

----------


## Super Saiyan

मेरी आँखों में आँसू नहीं बस कुछ नमी है,
वजह तू नहीं बस तेरी ये कमी है।

----------


## Super Saiyan

सर्दी की एक शाम उसने मेरा हाथ थाम कर कहा ' गरम हाथ वफ़ा की निशानी है '
मुझे अब ख़याल आया कि उस वक़्त उनके हाथ ठंडे क्यूँ थे।

----------


## Super Saiyan

बड़ी "बे-लग़ाम" हो गयी है "मेरी आँखे"...तेरा "दीदार' करने के रोज "बहाने"  ढूंढती है..

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

**************

----------


## Silky1

------------------

----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Silky1

________________

----------


## Silky1

°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

----------


## Silky1

◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆◆

----------


## Silky1

*****************

----------


## Silky1

●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●

----------


## Silky1

Ur philosophy''''''

----------


## Silky1

For u only ------------

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

वफ़ा ढूढने निकला था, ग़ालिब
WiFi मिल गया, उधर ही बैठ गया.

----------


## Super Saiyan

वक्त के साथ सब बदल जाता है,
पुराने जमाने में जिसे ठेंगा कहते थे,
उसे आज लाईक कहते हैं!

----------


## Super Saiyan

“कुछ लड़कियाँ अपनी विदाई पर ऐसे दहाड़े मारकर रोती हैं कि समझ में नही आता,
इनको “दूल्हा” मिल रहा है या इनसे “छीना” जा रहा है.”

----------


## Super Saiyan

जितनी जल्दी लड़को को प्यार हो जाता है,
उतनी जल्दी लड़कियाँ ये भी डिसाइड नहीं कर पाती है,
की डार्क लिपस्टिक लगनी है या लाइट “.

----------


## Super Saiyan

उसके # दिलमें नही तो क्या,
हुआ उसकी # ब्लॉकलिस्ट में तो है हम.

----------


## Super Saiyan

इज्जत‬ किया करो ‪‎हमारी‬,
वरना ‪#‎Girlfriend‬ पटा लेंगे तुम्हारी.

----------


## Super Saiyan

” Motto Of My Life:To Clear All The
Levels Of Candy Crush Saga. “

----------


## Super Saiyan

बदनाम तो केवल दारु को किया है,
किडनी तो साला मैगी ने ख़राब किया हे.

----------


## Super Saiyan

” में Aashiqi के उस Level पर हु,
जहाँ से Ishq uninstall भी नहीं हो सकता है.”

----------


## Super Saiyan

“लड़कियों से गोल रोटियाँ बने ना बने,
पर लड़को को गोल गोल घुमाने में इनका कोई मुकाबला नही.”

----------


## Super Saiyan

” वो जब तक गर्लफ्रेंड थी तब तक जान थी,
शादी के बाद तो जानलेवा हो गयी.”

----------


## Super Saiyan

” कुत्तों को देशी घी और लङकियों को
सच्चा प्यार कभी हज़म नही होता.”


:)

----------


## Super Saiyan

“तुम भी कीसी रुठी हुई महेबुबा से कम नही हो इन्टरनेट,
बडी मुस्कील से गुजारे है तुमारे बीना 5-6 दीन”

----------


## Super Saiyan

” Girlfriend बनाने के बाद पता चला की साला,
100 रुपए से उपर की भी Chocolate आती है.”

----------


## Super Saiyan

“आज का ज्ञान! लड़की और नौकरी तभी छोड़ें,
जब दूसरी हांथ में हो!”

----------


## Super Saiyan

“अगर मंदिरों में ‪#FreeWiFi होता,
तो में सबसे बड़ा धर्मिक होता!”


U to know na :)

----------


## Super Saiyan

“आजकल के हर आशिक की अब तो यही कहानी है,
मजनू चाहता है लैला को, लैला किसी और की दीवानी है!”

----------


## Super Saiyan

Facebook और # WhatsApp में गर्ल का स्टेटस । “My Dady Is My Hero”,
जेसे हमारे पापा तो # गब्बर_Singh और # जयकांत_शिकरे Hai.

----------


## Super Saiyan

न किसी से दुश्मनी है सबसे अपनी यारी,
तेरी सौतन तो पट गयी चल अब तेरी बारी।

----------


## Super Saiyan

बस दर्द होता है,
जख्म नजर नहीं आता.

----------


## Super Saiyan

जख्म कहां-कहां से मिले छोड़ इन बातों को,
जिंदगी तू तो यह बता सफर कितना बाकी.

----------


## Super Saiyan

वो खामोश होता था तो हम तड़प जाते थे,
आज हम खामोश हुए तो उस ने हाल तक ना पूछा.

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

दिल मे तेरे नाम से #दर्द होता है ,
पर तू #फिकर ना कर मै उसको दिल मे बसा के #रखूगा.

----------


## Super Saiyan

मोहब्बत कितनी भी सच्ची हो,
बिना दर्द के नही की जा सकती.

----------


## Super Saiyan

याद आने की वजह बहुत अजीब है तुम्हारी,
तुम वो गैर थे जो पल भर में मैंने अपना मान लिया.

----------


## Super Saiyan

तमाम उम्र इसी बात का गुरूर रहा मुझे,
किसी ने मुझसे कहा था कि हम तुम्हारे है.

----------


## Super Saiyan

हर रोज़ खा जाते थे वो कसम मेरे नाम की,
आज पता चला की जिंदगी धीरे धीरे ख़त्म क्यूँ हो रही है.



U

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

U

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

************

----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Silky1

______________

----------


## Silky1

-----------+-+

----------


## Silky1

^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## Silky1

ऐसे ऐसे नमूने भी हैं दुनिया में

----------


## Silky1

A frozen December morning in Canada. An Indian woman called her husband 

Wife: the car is not starting. Dashboard shows the sign of a person sitting on toilet  
Husband: what...?? Send me a picture 

Husband got shocked when he saw the picture...

----------


## Silky1

**************

----------


## Silky1

---------------

----------


## Super Saiyan

यहाँ कुछ जगह के पन्ने नहीं पलटने चाहिए ..........

----------


## Silky1

________________

----------


## Silky1

-----------------

----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

++++++++++++++

----------


## Silky1

Like u-------------

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

---------------

----------


## Silky1

--------------

----------


## Silky1

________________

----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Super Saiyan

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Look in Mirror ll find Much More

----------


## Silky1

*.Happy New Year....  *

----------


## khayaal

.............

----------


## khayaal

.............

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

**************

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## abc1979

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



फेंड्स................................  .. बेस्ट फ्रेंड्स..........................  .    हा हा हा  

धोखा देने और चालाकी दिखाने वाले कब से दोस्त हो गये

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

**************

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Silky1

**************

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

Obviously U****

----------


## Silky1

************×

----------


## Silky1

And finally************

----------


## Silky1

Happy Holi**********

----------


## Silky1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

:(   :(    :(

----------


## Super Saiyan



----------


## Super Saiyan

> Attachment 918890
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

****************

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

**************

----------


## Silky1

********U*****

----------


## Silky1

Like u**********

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

************

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

**************

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

************

----------


## Silky1

*************

----------


## Silky1

**************

----------


## abc1979

> **************



ईगो तो बहुत है ...........................

----------


## abc1979

> Attachment 918910
> ************




same feelings here............

----------


## abc1979

> Attachment 918911
> *************



best friend........................................

----------


## Aaina.

.  *पानी की हर बूँद का सम्मान करिये*

*फिर चाहे वो आसमान से गिरे या किसी की आँख से आँसू बन के*

----------


## Aaina.

.*इत्तफ़ाक़ से तो नहीं*
*टकराये हम  ए दोस्त..*

*थोड़ी साज़िश तो*
*खुदा की भी होगी ...*

----------


## Aaina.

. यादों के स्पर्श बडे़
अजीब होते हैं,
कोई भी ना हो पास,
फिर भी ये बहुत करीब होते हैं.

----------


## Aaina.

Happy Friendship Day G****

----------


## Aaina.

यहाँ कोई इमेजेस पोस्ट करना चाहे तो कैसे करे, वो ऑप्शन ही नहीं दिख रहा

----------


## superidiotonline

> यहाँ कोई इमेजेस पोस्ट करना चाहे तो कैसे करे, वो ऑप्शन ही नहीं दिख रहा


बीबी संकट के कारण ऐसा हुआ होगा। वैसे ऑप्शन के बिना इमेज पोस्ट करने का कोड निम्न है-
[IMG]Image URL[/IMG]

----------


## Aaina.

आज का दिन उनके नाम. .
जो क़िस्मत से मिलते है, क़ीमत से नहीं. .

Happy Friendship Day.

----------


## Aaina.

. *"तारीफ इतनी ही काफी है*
*की वो मेरा दोस्त है..*

*क्या ख़ास है उसमे*
*ऐसा मेने कभी सोचा ही नही"*  

. Unique piece hai

----------


## Aaina.

Distance never breaks any relation, 
Closeness never builds any relation. 

If feelings are true from heart.. 
then 'Friends' R  "Friends" even miles apart.

----------


## Aaina.

"कृष्ण को सुदामा ने 'Happy Friendship Day'
नहीं बोला था..!"
.
"लेकिन वो मित्रता आज भी याद
की जाती है..!"
.
"भगवान राम को सुग्रीव ने 'Frienship Band'
नहीं बाँधा था, लेकिन आज
भी वो मित्रता स्मरण करने लायक है..!"
.
"क्योकि उन्होंने मित्रता को दिखाने के लिए
सिर्फ एक दिन को ही नहीं चुना था। वे सदैव
मित्र धर्म निभाते थे..!"
.
"मित्रों हमलोग भी उन्हीं के वंशज हैं, मुझसे यह
अपेक्षा न करें कि मैं केवल एक दिन
ही मित्रता निभाऊंगा..!"
.
"आप सदैव मेरे मित्र रहेंगे। और मैं भी आशा करूंगा की आपका मित्र बना रहूँ।
Samjha

----------


## Aaina.

Friend: I saw a few Guys wearing Friendship Bands given by Girls.

Me: It's called "Public Display Of Rejection"!!

;)

----------


## superidiotonline

> Friend: I saw a few Guys wearing Friendship Bands given by Girls.
> 
> Me: It's called "Public Display Of Rejection"!!
> 
> ;)


Rejection for what? Couldn't understand. Please be more specific.

----------


## Aaina.

वो कहता था बहुत "पसंद" है...मुझे "मुस्कराहट" तुम्हारी......
:
बस "फिर" क्या..."छीन" के ले गया......

----------


## Aaina.

You are like my YouTube buffering,

Irritating yet, worth waiting...

----------


## Aaina.

Some friends R not just friends

















They R Headache.....
:p

----------


## Aaina.

Friends come and go, like the waves of the ocean, but the true ones stay like an Octopus on your face.


Like U....

----------


## Aaina.

आइना कभी झूठ नहीं बोलता
और 
सच्चे दोस्त कभी साथ नहीं छोड़ते।

Understand???

----------


## Aaina.

आइना कुछ नहीं नज़र का धोख़ा है,
नज़र 'वो ही' आता है जो दिल में होता है,
आईने और दिल का एक ही फ़साना है,
अंजाम दोनों का टूट के बिख़र जाना है

In short , it's matter of नज़रिया

----------


## superidiotonline

> आइना कुछ नहीं नज़र का धोख़ा है,
> नज़र 'वो ही' आता है जो दिल में होता है,
> आईने और दिल का एक ही फ़साना है,
> अंजाम दोनों का टूट के बिख़र जाना है
> 
> In short , it's matter of नज़रिया


एकदम गलत. आईने में वो नज़र नहीं आता जो दिल में होता है. आईने में वो नज़र आता है जो आईने को दिखाया जाता है. अच्छा श्रंगार करके आईने के सामने खड़े होंगे तो आईना अच्छा ही दिखाएगा. इसमें बेचारा आईना क्या करे?

वैसे आईना फ़ारसी शब्द है. इसका दूसरा फ़ारसी रूप है- शीशा, जो बोलचाल में ज्यादा प्रसिद्ध है. आईने को बहुत कम लोग ही जानते हैं मगर शीशे को सभी लोग जानते-पहचानते हैं!

----------


## Aaina.

Aap postmortem karne se baaz nahi aayenge

----------


## Aaina.

A True friend is someone who has the courage to Disagree 
And
Still b loving U...

----------


## Aaina.



----------


## Aaina.

..................

----------


## Aaina.

होशियार ताऊ, तने इमेज दीख री है के?????

----------


## Alpha Prime

Na dikh rahi se

----------


## Aaina.

इस फोरम का कुछ नहीं हो सकता

----------


## Aaina.

आओ हम सब संकल्प ले आज।

ना तो कभी अपने फायदे के लिए देश को जलाएंगे ना किसी जलाने वाले का साथ देंगे।


*जय हिंद।*

----------


## Aaina.

Freedom is one of the most expensive commodities. 
No amount of money will be enough to buy freedom. 
It is the result of sacrifices and struggles of many brave,
Let us reverence them today and always by fighting and 
Defending the welfare of this country. 

Happy Independence Day.

----------


## Aaina.

न हो कोई बंद... ना कोई दंगा ।
तभी तो शान से लहराएगा तिरंगा ।।
स्वतंत्रता दिवस की शुभकामनाएं !!!

----------


## Aaina.

बहुत सोचा कि तुमसे बात नहीं करेंगे

फिर सोचा कि झगड़ा किस से करेंगे

----------


## Aaina.

Friendship is...

When v both smile at the same time & know y v'r smiling..

----------


## superidiotonline

> बहुत सोचा कि तुमसे बात नहीं करेंगे
> 
> फिर सोचा कि झगड़ा किस से करेंगे


वाह-वाह.. क्या बात है! झगड़ा करने के लिए कोई न कोई ज़रूर चाहिए।

*ऐसी बानी बोलिए सबसे झगड़ा होय।
पर उससे न बोलिए, जो तुझसे तगड़ा होय।*

----------


## Aaina.

> वाह-वाह.. क्या बात है! झगड़ा करने के लिए कोई न कोई ज़रूर चाहिए।
> 
> *ऐसी बानी बोलिए सबसे झगड़ा होय।
> पर उससे न बोलिए, जो तुझसे तगड़ा होय।*


Hahahahaha, 
पर हमसे तगड़ा कोई है ही नहीं

----------


## superidiotonline

> Hahahahaha, 
> पर हमसे तगड़ा कोई है ही नहीं


ये Hahahahaha कुछ जानी-पहचानी सी लग रही है।

----------


## Aaina.

तो आप क्या हा हा हा करते हैं ?????

----------


## Aaina.

What is the most painful thing ??????

One said- Missing someone.
Another corrected- Not being able to tell them that how much u miss thm..

----------


## superidiotonline

> तो आप क्या हा हा हा करते हैं ?????


Hmm.. ye shahar men 2 lakh ki hansi kuch isi tarah ki hai..

----------


## Aaina.

> Hmm.. ye shahar men 2 lakh ki hansi kuch isi tarah ki hai..


वो तो अब आती ही नहीं या क्या पता दूसरे रूप में आती होंगी

----------


## Aaina.

हर क़दम हर पल साथ हैं
दूर होकर भी हम साथ हैं
आपको हो ना हो पर हमें आपकी कसम
आपकी कमी का हर पल अहसास है

----------


## superidiotonline

> वो तो अब आती ही नहीं या क्या पता दूसरे रूप में आती होंगी


आप तो बड़े ज्ञानी मालूम देते हैं.

----------


## Aaina.

> आप तो बड़े ज्ञानी मालूम देते हैं.


शुक्रिया जी...

----------


## Aaina.

जिन्दगी मे खुशियां दो प्रकार की होती है।

1st- जो जेठालाल को साले 
सुन्दर को देखकर दिखानी पड़ती है 

ओर 

2nd- जो बबीता जी को 
देखकर छुपानी पड़ती है।

Khas tere liye..

----------


## superidiotonline

> शुक्रिया जी...


शुक्रिया की क्या बात है जी? रियल एस्टेट के गूढ़ रहस्यों पर प्रकाश डालें तो बड़ी मेहरबानी हाेगी। मंच के सदस्यों का भी ज्ञान बढ़ेगा।

----------


## Aaina.

> शुक्रिया की क्या बात है जी? रियल एस्टेट के गूढ़ रहस्यों पर प्रकाश डालें तो बड़ी मेहरबानी हाेगी। मंच के सदस्यों का भी ज्ञान बढ़ेगा।


Aapke area me zameen kharid lo, fayda hoga :Monkey:

----------


## Aaina.

There r 3 types of best friends

1= the one who is shy, innocent, loving n caring.
2= the one who is too evil, can put u in trouble.
3= the one who is innocent for the world, but only u know how much kameena he is from inside.( U )

----------


## superidiotonline

> Aapke area me zameen kharid lo, fayda hoga


ज़मीन कब डिस्काउंट में देना चाहिए?- कृपया इस बात पर विस्तार से प्रकाश डालें तो बड़ी मेहरबानी होगी।

----------


## Aaina.

दूर से देखने पर हर चीज़ " छोटी " ही नज़र आती है और हम जैसे होते हैं लोग भी वैसे  ( for example mote ) ही नज़र आते हैं

----------


## Aaina.

My sweetest memory- ur msgs
My biggest sadness- the distance
My biggest hope- will meet one day
My strongest prayer- ur happiness....

----------


## Aaina.

Dear best friend ( G )

U may b d most beautiful thing ever happened to me
But I m surely d best thing ever happened to U

----------


## Aaina.

तेरे जाने के बाद वक्त थम सा गया था

बाद में पता चला कि घड़ी का सैल खराब था

Hahahahaha

----------


## Silky1

Waiting is a sign of true love n patience.
Anyone can say I love u

But not everyone can wait and prove it's true

----------


## Silky1

नहीं खोना है तुम्हे


इसलिए पाने की  ज़िद्द भी छोड़ दी

----------


## Silky1

My bestie not replying me on time



I want divorce

----------


## Silky1

After years of breakup, everything changed

But 'Her Prayers' for his happiness remained constant.

----------


## Silky1

Hum saath rahe ya na rahe

'Tu khush rahe' bus itna hi kaafi hai.

Stay happy n blessed....

----------


## Silky1

अगर आपकी गर्ल फ्रेंड बेहद शांत स्वभाव की हैं तो यह ज्यादा चिंता की बात है । 
.




मत भूलिये कि उच्च क्वालिटी की रिवाल्वरों में ही साइलैंसर लगा होता है ।

----------

